# What are you wearing today (whatever the current day/date is)?



## v76

Thought it has been a while since we had one of these ...
It's been an El Primero Port Royal V type of day for me ;-)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Ah yes, the good ol' Port Royal! Funnily enough, I never really like the style around the turn of the millennium (when there were only four lines: ChronoMaster, Class, Port Royal, Rainbow). When I compare it to what came afterwards, I really relish it and would be proud to have one, of course! Although the current offerings are not anything to be sniffed at.....

What am I wearing? Currently, a simple German Pilot style watch (ETA 2824 - I put it on when I came through the door, as I mostly do in the evening since it's the only watch with functional lume that I have). However, I had the ChonoMaster EP 410 all day at the office - and yesterday, my Zenith pocket watch.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Well, you did ask. :-d With the EP FB, one of my top three chronographs. :-!


----------



## v76

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Actually, even though I've always liked the Class IV and coveted it before purchasing it, I was a little iffy about the Port Royal V. I must say that it's really grown on me these last few months, and I find myself wearing it even more often than the Class IV. Again, with the current offerings, if they only got rid of the dial overlap (or did it differently, like the vintages they're homaging)! I don't even mind the date at '6', though I do prefer it at 4:30.

Nice choices, Hartmut!



Hartmut Richter said:


> Ah yes, the good ol' Port Royal! Funnily enough, I never really like the style around the turn of the millennium (when there were only four lines: ChronoMaster, Class, Port Royal, Rainbow). When I compare it to what came afterwards, I really relish it and would be proud to have one, of course! Although the current offerings are not anything to be sniffed at.....
> 
> What am I wearing? Currently, a simple German Pilot style watch (ETA 2824 - I put it on when I came through the door, as I mostly do in the evening since it's the only watch with functional lume that I have). However, I had the ChonoMaster EP 410 all day at the office - and yesterday, my Zenith pocket watch.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Sharp Omega there Dan, and a great lume shot! Is it the Broad Arrow with the cal. 3313?



D N Ravenna said:


> Well, you did ask. :-d With the EP FB, one of my top three chronographs. :-!


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Nope. It is the original. The 3303!

Dan

I don't really like the looks of the current BA.


----------



## nic10

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

I was trying it out at the dealers, wish it were mine though.


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Did they ask for a credit card before you put it on? When you consider the $$$ tied up in that piece, it is a wonder they let them out of the factory!

;-)

Thanks for the pic!

Dan


----------



## v76

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Let's keep this going? Wearing my Omega 8500AT today (38.5mm dial) ...


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

ok I'll confess...I'm wearing a Seiko 'pepsi' chronograph 6139-6002. And in a pretty used condition (at least the crystal is scratched).


----------



## Tony C.

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Vintage Longines...


----------



## nic10

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*



D N Ravenna said:


> Did they ask for a credit card before you put it on? When you consider the $$$ tied up in that piece, it is a wonder they let them out of the factory!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the pic!
> 
> Dan


Nah, they were pretty cool about it. Considering other tourbillons cost twice as much, I'd think it's a good deal no?

Here's a proper camwhore shot.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Back to the ChronoMaster. Used it to time the length of my stay in the lunch queue in the canteen today.....

(Result: a few seconds under 8 minutes! One of the worst results in a long time!)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Time Exposure

Early 1990's Porsche Design by IWC. The trusty 7750 with a makeover and a titanium dress. Long live the wobble!









Two of my three Zeniths have found new homes. We just didn't bond. Still looking for that TV model in mint condition and dirt cheap...For Zenith's most ubiquitous watch, why so few nice ones for a reasonable price?


----------



## v76

Really nice watches, gents! I'm wearing the Class IV today ...









I do like that Porsche Design chrono ... the "TV/Big Blue" shouldn't be too hard to come by.


----------



## Time Exposure

v76 said:


> Really nice watches, gents! I'm wearing the Class IV today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like that Porsche Design chrono ... the "TV/Big Blue" shouldn't be too hard to come by.


Oops, I just recommended you keep the Class IV on a different thread, thinking you had a square one. I think the round black-dial Class IV is close to perfection, like a reliable Omega Speedmaster with a date and automatic winding.


----------



## nic10

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*



Hartmut Richter said:


> Back to the ChronoMaster. Used it to time the length of my stay in the lunch queue in the canteen today.....
> 
> (Result: a few seconds under 8 minutes! One of the worst results in a long time!)
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Hartmut, did you mean to say the queue was too long or you've been "two timing"?


----------



## Gombrich

It's an Eterna for me today.










Dave


----------



## LouS

Friday is my day for manual labor, so I wear my Soviet watch


----------



## v76

Girard-Perregaux Classique Elegance ref. 49570 (cal. 4000) today ...


----------



## D N Ravenna

This one today. It is an Omega Officer's Model made not too long ago using the handwound version of the 3303. On a nice, but generic mesh.

I was wearing it when I had my car crash. It has some scars much the way I do. For some reason, I tend to wear it when I am not driving. :-s

It's not that I am partial to Omega, although I do like several of their styles. I just happened to have money at a time where there was little to chose from Zenith and even less to buy.

Happy Friday!

Dan


----------



## Veritas99

Lots of Omegas on the Zenith forum. I'm wearing my PO XL today


----------



## LouS

D N Ravenna said:


> This one today. It is an Omega Officer's Model made not too long ago using the handwound version of the 3303. On a nice, but generic mesh.
> 
> I was wearing it when I had my car crash. It has some scars much the way I do. For some reason, I tend to wear it when I am not driving. :-s
> 
> It's not that I am partial to Omega, although I do like several of their styles. I just happened to have money at a time where there was little to chose from Zenith and even less to buy.
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> Dan


Dan,

I've had my eye on that watch since forever. That is a beauty!


----------



## D N Ravenna

LouS said:


> Dan,
> 
> I've had my eye on that watch since forever. That is a beauty!


It is a very accurate watch. In the nature of the original, it is hard to read. But boy, when the light shines off the gold hands, it is wondeful!
Dan


----------



## mikkolopez

To a friend's wedding


----------



## v76

Today, it's the new one ...


----------



## Veritas99

Vintage Zenith


----------



## damonbecker

Everyday wearer.


----------



## LouS

Something non-Zenith today:


----------



## Time Exposure

Okay, I have a confession to make... much as I respect Zenith, I'm having a hard time finding the right one for everyday wear. My first is a blue dial Class IV square with hinged lugs. This one I still love, but only wear with blue business casual.

I traded my Rainbow Flyback and my 46 Defy Classic with eight others (2 Omegas, IWC Titan, Movado Datachron, Hamilton and Jaguar 7750, small rectangle gold LeCoultre and onion skin 18k Chronographe Suisse). I traded for a Chopard and two Patek Philippes, all 18k with 18k bracelets.

The one I wear today came with box and papers, ca. 1965.









Sorry for the handheld iPhone photo. It's a 34.5mm ref. 2591 with a cal. 23-300 hand wind movement.


----------



## v76

Nice! The 23-300 is a peach of a movement ... I have a slightly older PP (my dad's) with the same caliber.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Hm, that is a nice PP, but the price would be more than I could have beared. I never traded more than three watches and always kept at least one, if not two Zeniths aside from my pocketwatch.

Wear those three in good health!



Dan


----------



## Tony C.

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## D N Ravenna

That Longines is quite a looker! One day you will have to post a movment shot for us movement junkies. I think it would look even better if the second hand was longer. Somehow, I am used to that. But it is a nice watch! Thanks for posting,
Dan


----------



## Tony C.

Thanks Dan. I generally prefer traditional length second hands, but given the atypical minute track on these early Flagship models, I rather like the truncated version.

These (classic, in my view) Flagships were equipped with either 30L (sub-second) or 30LS (center-second) movements. They are first-rate movements, and a small subset were modified and certified as chronomètres. Here's the (30LS) movement from the one pictured:


----------



## daniel_hk

Wearing my smart casual watch today! Zenith is always my dress watch.


----------



## mikkolopez

A Zenith today


----------



## D N Ravenna

Tony C. said:


> Thanks Dan. I generally prefer traditional length second hands, but given the atypical minute track on these early Flagship models, I rather like the truncated version.
> 
> These (classic, in my view) Flagships were equipped with either 30L (sub-second) or 30LS (center-second) movements. They are first-rate movements, and a small subset were modified and certified as chronomètres. Here's the (30LS) movement from the one pictured:


Thank you so much! That is a wonderful looking movement! I really love the indirect seconds.



dan


----------



## D N Ravenna

It is my only moon phase watch and the full moon is tomorrow!

;-)

Dan


----------



## Time Exposure

Pardon my non-Zenithness (gosh, I don't think I have ever used "non-Zenithness" in a sentence before):









It's fascinating to see the variety of watches belonging to Zenith fans!

This is the second of two Pateks for which I traded some chronos (no Zeniths on this one). I'm probably done for now with the dressy stuff. Saving cash for the Zenith TV model. I think.


----------



## v76

Was wearing this Omega earlier ...


















Now, with the new Seiko SARC015 once more ... think I'll wear the Port Royal V for a bit tomorrow.


----------



## sempervivens

Time Exposure said:


> It's fascinating to see the variety of watches belonging to Zenith fans!


Ain't that so. Some nice watches here ;-)

Lovely moonphase Dan ! Only one is enough if it is one like that b-)


----------



## v76

I'll second that ... beautiful Master Calendar, Dan!



sempervivens said:


> Ain't that so. Some nice watches here ;-)
> 
> Lovely moonphase Dan ! Only one is enough if it is one like that b-)


----------



## daniel_hk

Hey Dan! What a nice JLC Master moonphase! I missed chance to get it early this year.


----------



## John Chris

SEE POST ON p. 3


----------



## John Chris

When I first posted, this ended up way back in the middle of this thread, so here goes again: My new-ish Zenith Automatic "DeLuca" Mark 1, with silver sub-dials and black sub-dial hands. Note the 'satin' finish to the bezel instead of the glossy finish on the later DeLucas. A real favourite, but worn relatively little due to its fantastic condition.


----------



## LouS

The DeLuca MkI is easily my favorite of the post-resurrection Primeros - beautiful, Chris!

this for me









and I'm headed into a BIG week;-)


----------



## Tony C.

Nice S.58, Lou!


----------



## John Chris

Today, the Titanium 95.0102.418 from 1984-86, powered by the elusive El Primero cal. 41.0.


----------



## v76

Those are some beautiful Zeniths, guys!


----------



## v76

Defy again, this watch makes me smile b-)


----------



## sempervivens

made some wristshots today : here you can see how the black dial changes in the light. I should get a better camera though, the pics don't really do it justice.


----------



## v76

Very nice Seiko! The Bellmatic and 6139 are two Seikos that I'll definitely get ... some day. Among their more modern watches a cal. 8R28 (or if lucky, a 6S37) chronograph.

Getting back to my Defy, it's lost just 1s in the last 24 hours! :-!


----------



## John Chris

Just the day for an A386 - you're next, SV!


----------



## v76

Beautiful A386!


----------



## sempervivens

Wow Chris thanks !

Yours is so perfect. The hands look like new !

In fact I wouldn't be surprised if it received new original hands, maybe a new "lancetta rossa" ?

Anyway it looks like a great foretaste of things to come !

Mine is due here approximately tuesday or wednesday...


----------



## John Chris

sempervivens said:


> Wow Chris thanks !
> 
> Yours is so perfect. The hands look like new !
> 
> In fact I wouldn't be surprised if it received new original hands, maybe a new "lancetta rossa" ?
> 
> Anyway it looks like a great foretaste of things to come !
> 
> Mine is due here approximately tuesday or wednesday...


In person, the hands are certainly less than perfect, with definite degrading of the tritium - but like photographing an aging diva, one learns not to focus too clearly, concentrating on impression instead of detail! (in other words, I'm no photographer.):-d


----------



## v76

Well, you don't have Lou's time machine :-d



John Chris said:


> In person, the hands are certainly less than perfect, with definite degrading of the tritium - but like photographing an aging diva, one learns not to focus too clearly, concentrating on impression instead of detail! (in other words, I'm no photographer.):-d


----------



## Time Exposure

As today turns into tomorrow, I'm wearing the last remaining Zenith after my trading binge.









I must say, for a 36mm watch, this square one seems huge after wearing 34-36 round dress watches. I just added a deployant clasp, so hopefully the blue ostrich band lasts a while.

For anyone who comes across one of the 2,650 square Class IV watches from pre-LVMH days (1996-1999), I highly recommend them. I know the blue dial is the rarest at 150 copies, but I see more of them available than white, black, or copper dials. Of course the prices are too high on the ones available on the 'Bay.


----------



## v76

Wearing my new (to me) arrival since yesterday. Still can't believe I got it for the price that I did ...

It's my Girard-Perregaux ref. 9053 (cal. GP3300). I believe it's from 2002 or 2003 and was serviced last year. Keeping great time thus far, I shall have my fingers crossed ...

The pics aren't very good, took them on my cellphone cam at night, I apologize. You may not be able to see it, but the seconds hand is blue.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

On he 43rd birthday of the El Primero, I am, of course, wearing my ChronoMaster EP 01.0240.410! One of these days, I'll get round to taking some decent piccies.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Was visiting a client that had a very dusty environment (or so I thought). Decided to wear a watch befitting a tougher environment. Not that my EP FB could not handle it. It would just show damage sooner were it to happen! :-d

Dan


----------



## John Chris

Hartmut Richter said:


> On he 43rd birthday of the El Primero, I am, of course, wearing my ChronoMaster EP 01.0240.410! One of these days, I'll get round to taking some decent piccies.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Hartmut, aren't you one of the ones always preaching to posters that photographs are essential? Come on, dude!!!!! I mean, I know what it looks like, but still&#8230;!!!


----------



## 31 Jewels

I just finished this one tonight. Benrus Sky Chief from 1945. I have about 30 hours in this one. Its about the finest example i have ever seen. Only one owner and it has the original box, band and crystal. Plus it has the only known owners manual in exsistance. Uses the Valjoux 72. 31


----------



## kubama

This one for me today. b-)


----------



## D N Ravenna

Just had minor surgery that required an incision on my watch wrist. The doc said to keep it free for 48 hours. That would explain why I am using the following:


----------



## LouS

Good thinking Dan! Boy, I gotta get a pocket watch...what if I need wrist surgery at some point ?!

Going modern today


----------



## controlarm

Zenith inside . . .


----------



## sunnylicious

El primero kinda day


----------



## Donut

Zenith today...










Cheers,
Rob


----------



## D N Ravenna

Captures the gold very well. Thanks!
Dan


----------



## John Chris

El Primero A782 this evening:


----------



## sunnylicious

El primero 1/10th...limited edition. Is it really limited?


----------



## huntershooter

cal 2572 PC "Surf"


----------



## sempervivens

[HR][/HR]


----------



## LouS

But SV, its not Zaterdag, its Maandag (I'm getting a huge kick out of the Dutch date wheels - I wonder what other languages it is available in. I've seen English, Italian, French, German, Spanish and now Dutch)


----------



## sempervivens

LouS said:


> But SV, its not Zaterdag, its Maandag (I'm getting a huge kick out of the Dutch date wheels - I wonder what other languages it is available in. I've seen English, Italian, French, German, Spanish and now Dutch)


Very good Lou, I didn't know you also spoke Dutch. I confess I used Saturday's pic. Today it does say 'MAA(NDAG)', which one could literally translate as 'Moonday'.

BTW I noticed that the day changes early : is it normal that the day changes at 22 pm ? Or is this something I should let my watchmaker take a look at?

The rare date wheel makes me wonder too if they were also made in other languages: perhaps Portuguese date wheels were available as well ;-)


----------



## LouS

sempervivens said:


> BTW I noticed that the day changes early : is it normal that the day changes at 22 pm ? Or is this something I should let my watchmaker take a look at?
> 
> The rare date wheel makes me wonder too if they were also made in other languages: perhaps Portuguese date wheels were available as well ;-)


Not normal, but not hard to put right at the next service. As for languages I am hoping for Finnish. It would really crown my collection to have a watch with a Finnish calendar.:-!


----------



## hanz079

I'm on the Rainbow Flyback.
Just got this baby yesterday and I can't be happier.


----------



## GlennO




----------



## John Chris

hanz079 said:


> I'm on the Rainbow Flyback.
> Just got this baby yesterday and I can't be happier.


I have this model as well and it is one of my favourites! Congratulations!

Chris


----------



## John Chris

Once again wearing the classically beautiful El Primero De Luca Mark 1 from 1988 (ref. 01.0040.400):


----------



## daniel_hk

Sorry, Today is not Zenith. It is vintage IWC with cal.83. Around 1940s.


----------



## LouS

My recently serviced and cleaned A 385


----------



## Mystiqz

Here's mine.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Port Royal Open? Intersting - I never saw one from that angle and in that light.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## v76

Had the old favorite on earlier ...


















Now ...


----------



## daniel_hk

LouS said:


> My recently serviced and cleaned A 385


Hi LouS, did you send back to Zenith for cleaning? If so, is it expensive?

Thanks, Daniel


----------



## LouS

daniel_hk said:


> Hi LouS, did you send back to Zenith for cleaning? If so, is it expensive?
> 
> Thanks, Daniel


I did originally, but received a quote for USD 1,459 in October 2010. After I regained consciousness, I used a well-regarded watchmaker in the US. Here is the relevant thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/vintage-primero-service-598816.html
I have since read that Zenith charged another forum member less. I am not sure whether to take this personally.


----------



## John Chris

Pre-LVMH Elite HW Chronomaster Reserve de Marche, cal. 655, in platinum, ref 39.0240.655:


----------



## sempervivens

John Chris said:


> Pre-LVMH Elite HW Chronomaster Reserve de Marche, cal. 655, in platinum, ref 39.0240.655:


Is it a Chronomaster? or did you mean a Chronometer ? Very nice !


----------



## hanz079

Have been on my wrist since the day I got it.


----------



## John Chris

sempervivens said:


> Is it a Chronomaster? or did you mean a Chronometer ? Very nice !


The watch is certified, and the model is called "Chronomaster" just like the El Primero chronometres - they share the "0240" model designation in the reference numbers. Thanks SV!


----------



## Matty01

Its the mind of r2d2 in the bulk of chewy, look out!


----------



## D N Ravenna

See, I do have a Zenith! ;-)

Hmmm. Then again maybe not. The software refuses to accept my photo.

Sorry!

:-(

Dan


----------



## sempervivens

Dan you as a moderator are the best man in place to complain to Ernie about the new forum rules for uploading pics. 
800 x 600 should be allowed (as a minimum) as well as 600 x 800
790 x 600 seems silly since it is not a standard size and neither do I understand why 790 x 600 is allowed but not 600 x 790.



D N Ravenna said:


> See, I do have a Zenith! ;-)
> 
> Hmmm. Then again maybe not. The software refuses to accept my photo.
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> :-(
> 
> Dan


----------



## Veritas99

A3818 today....


----------



## LouS

Panda Datachron


----------



## Gombrich

Inspired by Jeff's bargain pick-up, I dug this one out today.










Dave


----------



## gfiad2




----------



## Wheillebhertt-jan

my newest buy Swatch Chinese New year Dragon


----------



## D N Ravenna

sempervivens said:


> Dan you as a moderator are the best man in place to complain to Ernie about the new forum rules for uploading pics.
> 800 x 600 should be allowed (as a minimum) as well as 600 x 800
> 790 x 600 seems silly since it is not a standard size and neither do I understand why 790 x 600 is allowed but not 600 x 790.


Well, I did complain. I no longer have software that cuts it down to a specified size, nor am I willing to spend $$ to get it. My pics loaded fine before...

But I did register my complaint. I will say I am not the only one.

Dan


----------



## gfiad2




----------



## v76

Earlier ...



























Now ...


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## LouS

The old standby today


----------



## sempervivens

LouS said:


> The old standby today


But Lou, today is 19 not 15


----------



## LouS

Moldy old Pilot to remind us that they were not always 57mm


----------



## D N Ravenna

Wore this one recently!

Dan


----------



## sempervivens

D N Ravenna said:


> Wore this one recently!
> 
> Dan


Dan, that is certainly one of the nicest designs among the post-resurrection Primero's.

I'm still wearing the G582. It's amazing how light and slim it is.


----------



## D N Ravenna

sempervivens said:


> Dan, that is certainly one of the nicest designs among the post-resurrection Primero's.
> 
> I'm still wearing the G582. It's amazing how light and slim it is.


And your G582 looks quite sharp! I like the thin bezel. It is in the line of older chronographs and I do love those. I just wish I had not run out of money just yet. ;-)

Keep it safe!

Dan


----------



## EZM1

Here is one that arrived yesterday. A Cal. 126-6 bout a 55' vintage. Its got a real flat profile to it and Speedmaster-ish type lugs.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Oh, that's nice! Dial could be a little better but I would regard that as tenable. And I am a sucker for _dauphine _hands (which is why I own an "original" ChronoMaster).....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nic10

I am actually wearing it today. ;-)


----------



## gippo

My first Zenith :-d


----------



## v76

Now ...




































Later ...


----------



## John Chris

And now for something completely different:















Rolex Prince ref. 971u, Brancard case in sterling silver (hallmarked Glasgow, 1930), plated in chromium and marketed in its day as "untarnishable silver"; 17 jewel "Extra Prima" duo-dial movement with dust cover. 52-hour power reserve. Rare (for this model) radium lume on hands and numerals, with predictable effect on dial.

Happy Saturday!

Chris


----------



## D N Ravenna

Isn't that what they call a doctor's watch, or something similar to that? I recall reading that it was a style that allowed the doctor to time your pulse, thanks to the large second-hand dial.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## John Chris

In this pre-automatic era, the design (by Aegler) allowed for a larger winding drum and a larger balance wheel. The result was a much longer than usual power reserve for the day, and a more accurate watch - this was the first production movement to earn chronometre certification without modification. It was premium watch of its day. Aegler was part-owned by Rolex, and the Aegler family had shares in Rolex - but Gruen also owned a piece of the company. So this movement was marketed as the Rolex Prince in Europe, the British Empire, Asia and S. America. In the USA, Gruen had exclusive rights and sold it as the Gruen Techni-Quadron - "for the man who requires the exact time in seconds". The second dial was indeed much larger than the sub-seconds dials common at that time, and the Rolex Prince did come to be known as the "Doctor's Watch" - but whether because it could be used for taking pulses, or because it was an ideal gift for your doctor, is not clear! In 1934 Gruen sold its shares in Aegler to Rolex, and Rolex was at last free to start distribution in the US.

Chris


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for the precis. The only thing I have to add is that, since Gruen also used the movement, the number of fake Rolex Princes using frankenized Gruen movements probably exceeds the number of real ones. As if a name on the dial really made more of a difference than what's inside..... :roll:

Hartmut Richter


----------



## John Chris

[RETRIEVED FROM MID-THREAD]


Isn't that what they call a doctor's watch, or something similar to that? I recall reading that it was a style that allowed the doctor to time your pulse, thanks to the large second-hand dial.

Cheers!

Dan​


Like

Reply Reply With Quote  ​
*4 Hours Ago*#2​
*John Chris* 








MemberJoin DateJul 2010LocationVancouver, B.C., CanadaPosts408*Re: What are you wearing today (whatever the current day/date is)?*
In this pre-automatic era, the design (by Aegler) allowed for a larger winding drum and a larger balance wheel. The result was a much longer than usual power reserve for the day, and a more accurate watch - this was the first production movement to earn chronometre certification without modification. It was premium watch of its day. Aegler was part-owned by Rolex, and the Aegler family had shares in Rolex - but Gruen also owned a piece of the company. So this movement was marketed as the Rolex Prince in Europe, the British Empire, Asia and S. America. In the USA, Gruen had exclusive rights and sold it as the Gruen Techni-Quadron - "for the man who requires the exact time in seconds". The seconds dial was indeed much larger than the sub-seconds dials common at that time, and the Rolex Prince did come to be known as the "Doctor's Watch" - but whether because it could be used for taking pulses, or because it was an ideal gift for your doctor, is not clear! In 1934 Gruen sold its shares in Aegler to Rolex, and Rolex was at last free to start distribution in the US.

Chris​

​
Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote  ​
*3 Hours Ago*#3​
*Hartmut Richter* 








Zenith Forum Co-moderatorJoin DateFeb 2006Posts4,313*Re: What are you wearing today (whatever the current day/date is)?*
Thanks for the precis. The only thing I have to add is that, since Gruen also used the movement, the number of fake Rolex Princes using frankenized Gruen movements probably exceeds the number of real ones. As if a name on the dial really made more of a difference than what's inside..... :roll:

Hartmut Richter​
​


----------



## John Chris

So true, Hartmut. I have a couple of very nice Gruen Techni-Quadrons (I like the duo-dial movement), and although they are essentially the same watch, they attract much lower prices.


----------



## nic10

Trying on the Stratos Flyback, black Alchron. I thought the strap was cordura fabric through and through, but it actually has a rubber lining underneath, like the leather straps.

I wanted another watch that I can be comfortable in while jumping onto a sports bike, however, I am not sure if the strap can be rained on.


----------



## Philipe




----------



## LouS

Espada-ing today


----------



## sempervivens

whatever day it is today, it is not mercredi though ??


----------



## Philipe

My beloved Chronomaster...


----------



## v76




----------



## tm223




----------



## ducatidoc




----------



## KHaskus

Now that's a sweet Zenith, love the face  

-HK-


----------



## The1

showed up at my door about 1 hour ago


----------



## LouS




----------



## ducatidoc

The1 said:


> showed up at my door about 1 hour ago
> 
> View attachment 650389
> View attachment 650391
> View attachment 650392


Bee-yoo-tiful. Nobody does dials like Zenith.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## John Chris

Ah! The infamous red-olive sweep second hand, or la lancetta rossa dal olivio! ;-)


----------



## The1

Im pretty happy with it so far, only thing I've noticed in the last 30ish hours that catches me off guard is when I look at the watch for a quick time check, I have to take my time so I don't read the power reserve as my hour. This gets confusing between 3-5 o'clock area.

I do find myself staring at if from time to time enjoying the size and appearance. But this is dangerous as I just spend 15 hours on the road


----------



## sempervivens

John Chris said:


> Ah! The infamous red-olive sweep second hand, or la lancetta rossa dal olivio! ;-)


It's "olivo", Chris; be sure to specify to your Italian contact that you want "la lancetta con l'olivo";

note that the chronograph movement _behind _the olive hand was originally made by Universal Geneve, who were a big fan of olive hands and considered them essential; but around 1950 UG got bored with chronographs and olives and sold it all to Martel, who then sold it to Zenith - or something like that I've read on the web ;-)


----------



## ducatidoc

Mega Port Royal Concept, also known affectionately as T2. Rarest watch in my collection.


----------



## Veritas99

Class 4...


----------



## Gombrich

The 135 today. Wearing it always feels a bit special.










Dave


----------



## reardenman

SNX111


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## ducatidoc

The ol' workhorse. Not too many of these ever emerged from the home office.


----------



## Veritas99




----------



## v76

Earlier ...









Now ...


----------



## John Chris

El Primero Rainbow, ref. 02.0461.400:


----------



## Veritas99

John Chris said:


> El Primero Rainbow, ref. 02.0461.400:
> 
> View attachment 654911


Great looking watch Chris, I don't think I've seen you post it very often. From an aesthetic point of view, I'd rather have yours than the Daytona.

For St. Patty's day, I'm wearing my Kazimon 1500 bronze on a custom 1940s French ammo strap:


----------



## John Chris

Veritas99 said:


> Great looking watch Chris, I don't think I've seen you post it very often. From an aesthetic point of view, I'd rather have yours than the Daytona.
> 
> For St. Patty's day, I'm wearing my Kazimon 1500 bronze on a custom 1940s French ammo strap


Thanks, Mike - I haven't posted this one before although I've had it for awhile. This is better than the Daytona from the movement p-o-v too! :-d As for your cool 1500, shouldn't that be O'Kazimon, at least today?


----------



## ducatidoc




----------



## v76

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but I might be in for a cal. 40 soon b-)


----------



## texas_timex

Wow, that Kazimon 1500 is just breathtaking. I don't like a busy watch, and that thing is simplicity itself. Incredibly nice. Today I wore my Kronoiron Electra Datomatic. According to the caseback, it's "dustproof". It always gets lots of compliments. Yeah, if it faces "face up" for too long it sometimes takes a short rest, but it makes up for it by being beautiful.


----------



## Bonibagongh

Greetings from North Italy with my Zenith Chronomaster , full calendar , moon phase , cal 410


----------



## ducatidoc

I know not everybody likes these, but in real life, this is one of the prettiest watches I have. I also have yet to succeed in capturing a worthy rendition photographically.


----------



## John Chris

A beauty, ducatidoc! Please tell us more! What is the reference #? More bracelet! Photo of back! Thanks.


----------



## John Chris

Back to the future today:


----------



## grteyes2

Casual warm sunny day on the left coast, O&W Big Pilot


----------



## ducatidoc

John Chris said:


> A beauty, ducatidoc! Please tell us more! What is the reference #? More bracelet! Photo of back! Thanks.


John, that's the 43mm Defy Classis Aero in RG/SS, ref. 86.0516.4000/01.M517.

They were/are available with either the silver dial or an equally sharp black dial, also with the hobnail pattern guilloche. The Bezel and center links are RG, and they are solid, so it is a very hefty watch. Fact is, I couldn't wear a 46.5mm version because it would flop too much on my 6.75" wrist, despite the fact that I can handle a 46.5mm Defy with a rubber strap. (I have two of those)

It so happens it was my first Z, and is still a sentimental favorite. I got it brand new from a gray dealer at a very very nice price. If interested, I know they have more in stock at the same price, so PM me. I'll try to get a shot of the display back up tomorrow.


----------



## John Chris

Today the De Luca I white-dial Mark 1, reference 01-0040-400, 1988-89. From a design perspective, this watch was the progenitor of the DeLuca II series. Note the absence of the name 'El Primero'.


----------



## D N Ravenna

The first mechanical watch I ever bought was an EPOS chronograph. I got rid of it within a couple of years. This is the second mechanical watch I ever bought. I still enjoy it!


----------



## Veritas99

Wearing my Rainbow that just got back from the spa. Looks to be running +1 for the first 24 hours.


----------



## aficionado79




----------



## v76

Not a Zenith, but a watch I've become quite fond of (and I usually don't like divers!) ...


----------



## watchlover70




----------



## Bonibagongh

Today , and for the week , my Zenith Chronomaster moon phase , full calendar.


----------



## kubama




----------



## VRT

After 2 exchanges, today is the 1st day I finally wear it.


----------



## Plata

My Stratos Striking;-)


----------



## sempervivens

Here's my easter egg. 40 years old, but it looks like new. You've got to love the quality of the Seiko Bell-Matic dials. (That's the advantage when a watch manufacture makes even the dials in-house).
Nice original bracelet also on this one.


----------



## v76

I'm wearing a somewhat strange animal today. An Erhard Junghans with a modified Seiko cal. 9S5x inside (the first series of Grand Seiko movements after their reintroduction in 1998). I suppose SII has a different designation for the ebauche family for the 9S5x. The Junghans J830 has 28 jewels to the 26 jewels on the GS cal. 9S55. I was able to get it with a hefty discount, so it represents good value to me ...



























I had my Elite cal. 680 on earlier ...


----------



## ducatidoc

It's Titanic week. 100 yr anniversary on Sunday the 15th.


----------



## chiefeng

New arrival, just got this one yesterday from Rob at Topper F. J.


----------



## Plata

;-)This


----------



## LouS




----------



## sempervivens

A fresh wristshot. Very nice Lou.

The tachymeter is a bit off but it actually looks nice in that position ;-)


----------



## John Chris

sempervivens said:


> A fresh wristshot. Very nice Lou.
> 
> The tachymeter is a bit off but it actually looks nice in that position ;-)


Explains why Lou has been banned from Daytona!


----------



## LouS

sempervivens said:


> The tachymeter is a bit off but it actually looks nice in that position ;-)


Interestingly, the watch was only ever serviced once - by Zenith. ("Bring me the head of the QC manager!")


----------



## Gombrich

Got the Cal 133.8 chronometer out today. I really should give this an outing more often.










Dave


----------



## LouS

Going off-brand today for my manual labor Friday - it ought to be a Defy, but I can't bring myself to beat up on a Defy yet


----------



## Bonibagongh

Some newpics of my Zenith Chronomaster moon phase I'm wearing today.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Bonibagongh

For this rainy week , here in Italy , Chronomaster moon phase


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SHady

Wow Bonibagongh that is really great!
Hope i get one soon for me (similair, but no moon phase).


----------



## kubama

Today for me


----------



## The1

kubama said:


> Today for me


Wore mine yesterday. Goes great with a dark brown band and a vintage car


----------



## John Chris

El Primero Rainbow, ref. 02.0471.400. This unusual dial was usually mated with a fixed steel bezel engraved with a tachymetre, but I prefer this version.


----------



## SHady

My new (NOS) Zenith El Primero Chronometre.


----------



## ducatidoc

"Don't Tase me, bro' ! "


----------



## sylvansim

|>



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## D N Ravenna

Saw several of these at a recent watch GTG and just had to pull mine out and wear it.









Cheers!

Dan


----------



## kubama

Tried this one Today and suits me well ... as elP should b-)


----------



## ducatidoc

kubama said:


> Tried this one Today and suits me well ... as elP should b-)


Wow ! The subdials don't overlap !! Nice !


----------



## Semper Zenith

Today, as most days: a Zenith Defy Classic Open


----------



## ducatidoc




----------



## ducatidoc




----------



## v76

It's the trusty old Class IV for me today ...


----------



## John Chris

Note Ducatidoc's 2 lovely Nataf-era EP Defys, from c. 2008-2009 - note the absence of overlapping sub-dials on wide diameter dials! The registers are different sizes, with the largest being the minute subdial, and the smallest being the hour sub-dial - sized according to the importance of readability! Why can't this sort of design-think be used today instead of sacrificing readability altogether?:think:


----------



## SHady

Defys are not my style, but you have the point there.
There is also bigger watch i think...?


----------



## ducatidoc

John Chris said:


> Note Ducatidoc's 2 lovely Nataf-era EP Defys, from c. 2008-2009 - note the absence of overlapping sub-dials on wide diameter dials! The registers are different sizes, with the largest being the minute subdial, and the smallest being the hour sub-dial - sized according to the importance of readability! Why can't this sort of design-think be used today instead of sacrificing readability altogether?:think:


I'm sort of an unabashed fan of the Nataf watches with respect to the size. I always like the more rugged, masculine look to them, but I also see Hartmut's point about the oversized cases making the EP movement look ridiculous when viewed through the glass caseback. Perhaps they should have foresook the exhibition backs ?


----------



## kubama

v76 said:


> It's the trusty old Class IV for me today ...


Great watch! One of my favourite elPrimeros. :-!

As for me I'm wearing this one


----------



## Gombrich

A non-Zenith day today. UG Polerouter Sub.










Dave


----------



## v76

Vintage Zenith today ...








It keeps excellent time, +1s after 2 days of wear!


----------



## phoobo

Hey V76, lovely. I just bought one of these first-gen Defys myself. Can you tell me what's on the crown of yours? Is it a stylized 4-pointed NATO star, or a 5-pointed centered star, or what? (The crown on mine is certainly not original -- I need to get me one of the fat jobs!)


----------



## ducatidoc




----------



## Bonibagongh

From today untill friday , Zenith Chronomaster Moonphase.
( pic from the web , not mine)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Veritas99

Technically, I'm wearing my PO today...










...but had to throw on today's new arrival for a little bit:


----------



## LouS

Veritas99 said:


> ...but had to throw on today's new arrival for a little bit:


Oooh, super! I demand a full separate post on this one!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I know it's not a Zenith and I know it's not terribly old (only ca. 2 years) but I was wearing this for most of the day:









Made by Efrico (now closed down), brand name "Joyeux", movement is your standard ol' ETA 2824-2.

So why was I wearing it? Today is (or would be) the 120th birthday of Baron Rittmeister Manfred von Richthofen - the "Red Baron". The watch is not directly commemorative - it was brought out for the "Jagdgeschwader" (Fighter Wing) 71 of the modern Luftwaffe which bears von Richthofen's name.

When I was at school in England, nobody could really cope with my surname - but they had all heard of the famous Red Baron! Which is why they gave me the nickname "Baron". Strange that von Richthofen is remembered - and even admired! - far more in the country that he fought than in the one he gave his life for.....

Today would also be the birthday of my sister, which is one reason why I remember von Richthofen's birthday.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Hartmut Richter said:


> I know it's not a Zenith and I know it's not terribly old (only ca. 2 years) but I was wearing this for most of the day:
> 
> Made by Efrico (now closed down), brand name "Joyeux", movement is your standard ol' ETA 2824-2.
> 
> So why was I wearing it? Today is (or would be) the 120th birthday of Baron Rittmeister Manfred von Richthofen - the "Red Baron". The watch is not directly commemorative - it was brought out for the "Jagdgeschwader" (Fighter Wing) 71 of the modern Luftwaffe which bears von Richthofen's name.
> 
> When I was at school in England, nobody could really cope with my surname - but they had all heard of the famous Red Baron! Which is why they gave me the nickname "Baron". Strange that von Richthofen is remembered - and even admired! - far more in the country that he fought than in the one he gave his life for.....
> 
> Today would also be the birthday of my sister, which is one reason why I remember von Richthofen's birthday.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Ah, quite cool. Perhaps the Baron is better recognized because the airwar in WWI was more recognized as a chivalrous thing (Errol Flyn's Dawn Patrol?) and he has nothing to do with WWII. Having flown many hours in the Baron's aircraft, the Fokker Dr.I, I will attest that it is a most difficult beast to rein in. Then again, I was playing Red Baron on what was it, Windows 95 or 98? The cigarette smoke was more hazardous to my health.

Happy Birthday to your sister and thanks for sharing this nice watch!

Dan


----------



## sempervivens

Very good, so Baron Hartmut von Richter it is !

I like the comic book version by Hugo Pratt where Corto Maltese witnesses how the red Baron is shot down with a single shot by a drunk Australian soldier. In this film you can see a part of that : DivX ITA Corto Maltese Il Barone Rosso 2 - YouTube


----------



## Hartmut Richter

It is not, and never will be known exactly how the Red Baron died and who killed him. In a rare moment's inattentiveness, he was flying low over the Canadian lines with a British plane ahead of him in his sights and another British plane behind him, firing at him. As he flew low over the trenches, a hail of bullet fire met him. The pilot in the plane behind him reported that suddenly, the Red Baron slumped forward. Miraculously (how, will never be known), the plane managed a bumpy landing behind the lines. When the Canadian soldiers on the ground reached it, it was found that he had died from a single bullet through his heart.

I would love to pass on your good wishes, Dan, but I can't - my sister died of cancer nearly six years ago.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Apologies for misinterpeting your post Hartmut!

Sorry,

Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That is perfectly OK - maybe I should have been clearer in my post. No offence taken at all.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Bonibagongh

To finish the working week a " Season fruit Zenith Chronomaster ".
Have a nice week end.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## v76

Thanks a lot! I have a non-original crown, the later Zenith Radio logo ("negative space" logo?) used in the '80s and '90s. I think the 4-pointed NATO star would be right for the model, most likely.



phoobo said:


> Hey V76, lovely. I just bought one of these first-gen Defys myself. Can you tell me what's on the crown of yours? Is it a stylized 4-pointed NATO star, or a 5-pointed centered star, or what? (The crown on mine is certainly not original -- I need to get me one of the fat jobs!)


----------



## phoobo




----------



## Hartmut Richter

...which only goes to show that it must be a dog's life when the faithful hound gets to wear the Zenith!!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## watchlover70




----------



## nic10

Trying on my new wife's 38mm Charles Vermot 36,000 VPH.


----------



## John Chris

nic10 said:


> Trying on my new wife's 38mm Charles Vermot 36,000 VPH.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Which is new - the wife or the watch?


----------



## nic10

John Chris said:


> nic10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying on my new wife's 38mm Charles Vermot 36,000 VPH.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Which is new - the wife or the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, what was I typing? New watch of course! Another wife is welcomed too! Thanks John.
> 
> I just read up on the watch, it's not a Charles Vermot model, just a pretty blue 36,000 VPH.
Click to expand...


----------



## kubama

Fresh newcommer  
Found by accident, bought after short reflection. The third elP of mine b-) ... but only two of them will stay.


----------



## TRI955

New to me...


----------



## ducatidoc

Still my funnest dial to photgraph.


----------



## John Chris

The old A385 today.


----------



## ifuhad1

Today I'm Prodly Wearing My Breitling Navitimer Monbrillant - 100th Anniv Special Limited Edition Time Peice !!


----------



## ifuhad1

Today I'm Prodly Wearing My Breitling Navitimer Monbrillant - 100th Anniv Special Limited Edition Time Peice !!


----------



## John Chris

El Primero De Luca II ref. 01.305.400 (200 produced, 1990).


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Veritas99




----------



## John Chris

It's a beautiful day in the neighbourhood (for those old enough to remember Mr. Rogers), so I couldn't resist a photo from the garden - and my cal. 135.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## LouS

Grinning away with this one


----------



## John Chris

Lovely, Lou! Is this the one from Berlin or the one from Rovigo, or ? Photo of back, please? Wonderful catch!


----------



## LouS

It's not a new one, Chris. I think I got it a little before you showed up on the forum asking about your A 782, so you might not have seen the relevant posts. I wasn't restrained about it!

Here's the introductory post, with all the pics you want: https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-cairelli-cp-2-modem-killer-406134.html

...and an interesting little sideline post about some similar watches: https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/cairelli-variations-543599.html


----------



## John Chris

Mille grazie Lou!


----------



## phoobo

Want.


----------



## kafvyn

It has been a month since I last wore this............Just for today.....


----------



## kafvyn




----------



## sempervivens

Think I'll take my plane out today... or maybe just the watch


----------



## sempervivens

A bit off topic. Notice how it has no tachymeter or telemeter (not even numbers). Valjoux 7734 inside (I didn't bother to set the date).


----------



## Matty01

Cheapy beater on one of my own watchstraps made from barramundi


----------



## Fantasio

38 mm version of 36'000 VpH, arrived today!


----------



## MMMD

Taking the Cassaforte for a spin.


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## Veritas99

After giving up on extending my GF bracelet, I finally threw a strap on my A791...


----------



## Sakonioli

A poor-man Patek Philippe


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch! What's on the dial - and what's inside?!

@Veritas99: if you are going to tighten up the strap on that watch so much, you might as well have stuck with the bracelet.....!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Veritas99

Hartmut Richter said:


> @Veritas99: if you are going to tighten up the strap on that watch so much, you might as well have stuck with the bracelet.....!!


That's actually a long strap set to the last hole. Part of it is the angle while trying to focus the iPad, the rest is my overly large wrist.


----------



## MMMD

Looks more blood red than burgundy to me... though my co-worker said it struck her as something Ron Burgundy would wear... which for me is an aesthetic home run.


----------



## ebenke

My one and only favorite Zenith !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk (sucks)


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## BrandonB

Not the El Primero but a favorite of mine...


----------



## Horoticus

My first Zenith and it's a beaut! :-!


----------



## Itamaraty

Today i'm using this one here:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Interesting! Does it have a form movement?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## nic10

Just had to strap it on to feel if the semi sphere underneath would be uncomfortable. You don't even notice it.


----------



## John Chris

OMG - does it feel like six figures?


----------



## nic10

John Chris said:


> OMG - does it feel like six figures?


It was glad-wrapped, so it was hard to tell. But I'd spend 6 figures on the hurricane edition if I could afford it.


----------



## b_dayco

My first Zenith


----------



## Igor




----------



## Sakonioli

My retro


----------



## MMMD

Here it is - my first El Primero, and the gateway drug that drew me into the opium den of vintage Zenith. Happy Thanksgiving to the Yanks, and Happy Thursday to the rest!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch to go with the shirt colour! And happy Thanksgiving also from me (I am in Germany but work for a US based company and I had turkey for lunch - I always insist on a leg!!).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## corrado

Hello to everyone. This is my first Zenith (and my first post), picture taken on Saturday but I have been wearing it today as well.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the forum. A very nice watch - but the minute totalizer seems a little off centre. Did you time something for 59 minutes and leave it there without resetting?! ;-)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## corrado

Thank you Hartmut. I didn't press reset hard enough so the central seconds hand and chrono seconds hand reset but the minutes totaliser didn't. I have tried pressing a bit harder since and all has been fine. I have had a couple of issues regarding what I think shouldn't have passed through Zenith's and the AD's QC departments (as per my post on the striking 10th under a microscope thread) and am awaiting a resolution from my AD. Can you spot the issue from the photo?


----------



## Cal8500

corrado said:


> Can you spot the issue from the photo?


The painted line around the date window looks a bit rough.


----------



## corrado

Cal8500 said:


> The painted line around the date window looks a bit rough.


Spot on!


----------



## Dablitzer

Today I've been wearing my vintage
1950's Omega Seamaster Cal. 267


----------



## Stewart H

My latest acquisition - Especially for Hartmut.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Cal. 71?! If so, :-!:-!:-!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Stewart H

71 it is indeed.;-)


----------



## MMMD

Stewart H, you've inspired me to pop this one on today. Let's try for another Pavlovian response from Hartmut


----------



## Cal8500

Fresh outta the box today.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

!!!!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Cal8500 said:


> Fresh outta the box today.


Very nice! Thanks for sharing!!!

Dan


----------



## bhk1004




----------



## Sakonioli

Classic Cal.120 vintage Zenith


----------



## nic10

Ordered a blue croc strap from a Charles Vermont model in May, got it delivered in Aug, finally fitted it this month, just in time for X'mas.


----------



## kubama

The end is near ... so when it comes I'll look cool
b-)


----------



## Sakonioli

Haven't worn this vintage Tissot Seastar Chronograph about half year. It is time to let him take exercise. I really like this iconic design.

Merry X'Mas to you all


----------



## corrado

Also posted on the Doublematic thread.


----------



## nic10

I thought it deserves another shot with a proper camera rather than that from an iPhone 5.


----------



## MellyVinelli

Hey I'm usually hovering over at the Omega forum but I just dusted off my graduation gift.









I'm not really digging the gator strap with deployment clasp. This is my dressiest watch compared to my speedmaster pro, x-33, submariner 1680.

Are there any suggestions for dressy but pin-buckle leather straps that you could recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch - and obviously fully wound up! As for the strap, just buy a decent, similar looking cowhide leather strap on a decent buckle. They should be rather cheaper than alligator and wear just as well. While you are switching, you can contemplate a change of colour (e.g. to a warm brown).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Devray

This is what am wearing today or more often recently. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shinobi

Another Captain, this time from Poland, says hello:



Regards
m.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## ducatidoc




----------



## erreeffe

My new entry, of course ;-)









Ciao,
R


----------



## Dablitzer

A new black waffle


----------



## Neutralman

Striking 10th in Alcron!


----------



## CROSS

erreeffe said:


> My new entry, of course ;-)
> 
> View attachment 948428
> 
> 
> Ciao,
> R


30 years down the road ...that piece will still be a classic ! such a balanced design 

cross


----------



## CROSS

ducatidoc said:


> Still my funnest dial to photgraph.


Really love the original chronomaster design...this design/look I really don't get tired of.

nice!

cross


----------



## xvfasttrip

Today and for the last 1 week.


----------



## quub




----------



## japi

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Zenith Port Royal Quartz from ca. 1981


----------



## MMMD

A new addition:


----------



## sempervivens

congratulations MMMD

best one I've ever seen

I think you fell in love with this one didn't you


----------



## b_dayco

This one for today.


----------



## CROSS

xvfasttrip said:


> Today and for the last 1 week.


nice! that is one new design from zenith I likee 

cross


----------



## Auragentum

The last couple of days I have been wearing the recently added Rainbow Fly-Back:









And just changed over to the LV-C a few minutes ago:


----------



## MMMD

sempervivens said:


> congratulations MMMD
> 
> best one I've ever seen
> 
> I think you fell in love with this one didn't you


Yes, thanks, it's love. We're very happy together. I think she could be the one...


----------



## ducatidoc

MMMD said:


> Yes, thanks, it's love. We're very happy together. I think she could be the one...


Get hold of yourself, man ! You let on like that, and she'll be walking all over you !! Have you met her family yet ?


----------



## MMMD

ducatidoc said:


> Get hold of yourself, man ! You let on like that, and she'll be walking all over you !! Have you met her family yet ?


Well yes, actually, it's... um... complicated. Her sister is still in the picture, in fact...


----------



## Steve2011

Liquid metal with the increadbly accurate 2500 movement ......


----------



## Fantasio

Today (as usual) my 36'000 VpH on a Rios Rallye strap.


----------



## coleraine

Zenith Surf 2572c on a bj custom leather strap.


----------



## sempervivens

Let me know when you've seen the light, I'll happily sacrifice myself and date her sister



MMMD said:


> Well yes, actually, it's... um... complicated. Her sister is still in the picture, in fact...


----------



## 8675309




----------



## refugio




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Interesting! Ladies' model from the Nataf era in retro style. I must admit that I quite liked some of the Nataf ladies' models (including that one) - a pity that they lost the date in order to reduce the size

Hartmut Richter.


----------



## RICH61703

sempervivens said:


> Let me know when you've seen the light, I'll happily sacrifice myself and date her sister


That's a fine watch

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 8675309

No loss of the date function on this one.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Now, that is much better! :-!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Stewart H

Back from being lovingly repaired and the Jaxa scars removed:

View attachment 969133


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks perfect! Just like out of the box.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Very nice. Thanks! Having used a Jaxa many times, I wonder why people continue to tear up cases. A little patience goes a long way. 

Thanks for sharing!

Dan


----------



## Stewart H

Today, it has been all about this little beauty. You might call it heresy, but I gave a top watchmaker free rein with the case and although it was in near mint condition, in my opinion he has made it better than new. The case back has been re-spun on a lathe without losing the case number, the horizontal surfaces are polished and the vertical surfaces are a satin finish with no sign of grain until you use a 2" (5x magnification) eyeglass. To say that I am pleased would be an understatement. And to finish it off I splashed out on a nice new strap.
View attachment 971514


----------



## sempervivens

That is lovely. But I thought you also worked on cases yourself ?


----------



## Stewart H

sempervivens said:


> That is lovely. But I thought you also worked on cases yourself ?


I only touch the hard stuff. Steel, I will try because it is easy to stop if you are going in the wrong direction. Gold is a different matter. It's the same with the movements. I will service a basic, hand wound watch, an automatic or a date complication, but that is about knowing your limits and the availability of parts if anything needs replacing. I have two strings to my collection - investment type pieces (those I'm happy to pay someone else to service and re-finish) and the more curiosity type pieces that I am happy to work on myself.


----------



## sempervivens

Sounds wise. How did you learn to service a watch?


Stewart H said:


> I only touch the hard stuff. Steel, I will try because it is easy to stop if you are going in the wrong direction. Gold is a different matter. It's the same with the movements. I will service a basic, hand wound watch, an automatic or a date complication, but that is about knowing your limits and the availability of parts if anything needs replacing. I have two strings to my collection - investment type pieces (those I'm happy to pay someone else to service and re-finish) and the more curiosity type pieces that I am happy to work on myself.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Stewart H said:


> I only touch the hard stuff. Steel, I will try because it is easy to stop if you are going in the wrong direction. Gold is a different matter. It's the same with the movements. I will service a basic, hand wound watch, an automatic or a date complication, but that is about knowing your limits and the availability of parts if anything needs replacing. I have two strings to my collection - investment type pieces (those I'm happy to pay someone else to service and re-finish) and the more curiosity type pieces that I am happy to work on myself.


Sound like me. It is fun when you get it all back together again!

Cheers!
Dan


----------



## Stewart H

sempervivens said:


> Sounds wise. How did you learn to service a watch?


Trail and error originally. I have an engineering background and have always been interested in mechanical things. I do a lot of the work on my own cars and before that, motorbikes. When I decided that I wanted to know exactly how watches worked, I bought a load of cheap watches (all the same) and some not so good tools, read as much as I could and then took the plunge. The first four or five went straight to the great horologist in the sky but by then my dexterity had improved enormously and things started to fall into place - physically and metaphorically. I soon learned that quality tools make a big differnce and have been upgrading them as I go along. After I had stripped, cleaned and re-assembled five working ones in a row (a self imposed target) I had the confidence to try a watch that I cared about. After that, a cheap automatic and after that a date complication.

I would definitely draw the distinction between what I do and a watchmaker. With me, anything that is damaged gets replaced and I only work on watches where I can get most of the parts new or buy a cheap donor movement for any obsolete parts.


----------



## sempervivens

Stewart H said:


> The first four or five went straight to the great horologist in the sky but by then my dexterity had improved enormously and things started to fall into place - physically and metaphorically.


:-d


----------



## najkun

Mine says hi..

View attachment 973071


----------



## Stewart H

As it has been a bit of a vintage Zenith week for me, Let me introduce you to my A385 that turned up this morning and has now lost (you'll be glad to hear) the Fixo-Flex bracelet.

View attachment 973820


----------



## sempervivens

That is exciting. You are posting wonderful watches here, which would deserve their own thread(s).


----------



## Stewart H

sempervivens said:


> That is exciting. You are posting wonderful watches here, which would deserve their own thread(s).


As it's a vintage Zenith week, which bumper should I wear tomorrow?

View attachment 973879


Left to right - 133.8 chronometre, 71, 133.8 chronometre, 133.8 and 133


----------



## sempervivens

Stewart H said:


> As it's a vintage Zenith week, which bumper should I wear tomorrow?
> 
> View attachment 973879
> 
> 
> Left to right - 133.8 chronometre, 71, 133.8 chronometre, 133.8 and 133


That's an embarassment of choice. Tomorrow I'd go with the steel 133.8 chronometre. But won't you be wearing the new arrival (the A385)?


----------



## Stewart H

Funnily enough, you picked the one watch I couldn't wear today. I bought the steel chronometre knowing it was broken. I managed to source a new balance (an obsolete part) and it is my project for next weekend.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Stewart H said:


> Funnily enough, you picked the one watch I couldn't wear today. I bought the steel chronometre knowing it was broken. I managed to source a new balance (an obsolete part) and it is my project for next weekend.


I'll be curious to hear how it goes. Did it come with its own balance spring or are using the one from the original balance?

Dan


----------



## rtoip

View attachment 975712
View attachment 975713
The only one I have and love it!!!!!Wearing it 7 days a week.


----------



## sempervivens

Stewart H said:


> Funnily enough, you picked the one watch I couldn't wear today. I bought the steel chronometre knowing it was broken. I managed to source a new balance (an obsolete part) and it is my project for next weekend.


Is it the one you had planned to repair during the Christmas break: https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/two-conundra-785251-2.html


----------



## Stewart H

You're right there. My ancient, second hand cleaning machine finally gave up the ghost at Christmas and has now been replaced with a nice new Elma Super Elite that arrived in January, so the projects have been backing up and when I looked at the frankenbumper's balance it was not perfect. I managed to source a NOS one in its blister pack so the bumper is now top of the list.


----------



## djy74

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

I'll be wearing my new Pilot Big Date as much as I can.

However, not at work! I'll leave the daily grind to my Oris BC3+

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## scrooge

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Great picture, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Everyworks

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Just picked up my first Zenith, and I'm loving it!

View attachment 982313


----------



## omeglycine

View attachment 984959


Just received. I believe it's a mid 50s cal 126 with a refinished enamel dial, but will look to confirm with the knowledgeable members of this forum in a separate thread.


----------



## MMMD

Wearing a new old standby today...


----------



## Jake and Anna

my first "real" watch: Tag Heuer (looking forward to the Panerai in my future)
in Bamberg, Germany
View attachment 987358


----------



## Seikeaux Diver

View attachment 987483


----------



## James Haury

MY black G shock DW-9052 on a yellow nylon and black leather strap.This 12th day of march Ano Domini 2013.


----------



## Sakonioli

My new Orange Hand

View attachment 1007697


----------



## MMMD

St. Paddy's Day special:


----------



## alexg2

Nice one !


----------



## sempervivens

View attachment 1012044


----------



## Stewart H

MMMD said:


> St. Paddy's Day special:


Here's the pot of gold to go with your Leprechaun.

View attachment 1012051


----------



## D N Ravenna

Well, it is St. Patrick's day! Call me O'Ravenna!



View attachment 1012515


----------



## omeglycine

I'll get in on the green theme. Skx007 mod.

View attachment 1012569


----------



## Horoticus

Captain Chronograph

View attachment 1017985


----------



## ducatidoc




----------



## MMMD

The 135 from '55.


----------



## refugio

Blancpain with Rioja at Roses in Eastsound on Orcas
View attachment 1020063


----------



## Hessu

My latest Zenith, a Respirator. We had a bit of a bidding contest with Sneerr, about this one, but the watch decided to stay at Finland and not to travel to Poland. 
Sneerr paid back of course after a couple of days an pinched a 2531 from me (i was the highest bidder, but my bid was weak), I was at work and forgot the auction... thats life. 
But "this is a beauty!" My brother's exact words were yesterday, when he visited and saw the watch. Now it has a Breitling strap that in not just a right one, so things will only get better, when a strap (a Hirch) I ordered arrives (also a new crown, glass gasget, and case gasget have been ordered).

View attachment 1020747


This is a big one... 37mm without crown hight 42mm, strap 21mm.


----------



## sempervivens

Hessu said:


> My latest Zenith, a Respirator.
> 
> View attachment 1020747
> 
> 
> This is a big one... 37mm without crown hight 42mm, strap 21mm.


Congratulations, a nice one, ref. 01.0030.380.

Only in the period 1968-72 there were Respirators. This one was made in 1973. So not a 'Respirator'. But you are right that the case design is related to the Respirator. Interesting. Do you have pics of the inside ?


----------



## Hessu

I have now only the movement pic. I also took one from inside of the case (inside data for Zenith, ordering the parts, but those are at my work computer...), but here is the movement...

View attachment 1020884


It's the 17 jewel one of the movement, servised it friday... grumph the rotor is a bit loose by bearings needs a replacement, I will deal with it later. Thanks for info, not being a resp. Anyway a lovely piece.


----------



## sempervivens

Hessu said:


> I have now only the movement pic. I also took one from inside of the case (inside data for Zenith, ordering the parts, but those are at my work computer...), but here is the movement...
> 
> It's the 17 jewel one of the movement, servised it friday... grumph the rotor is a bit loose by bearings needs a replacement, I will deal with it later. Thanks for info, not being a resp. Anyway a lovely piece.


Cal. 2572 PC, has 17 jewels.

Recently I had the same problem with a Zenith Defy cal. 2562 PC: after replacing some parts with the help of a donor movement, it now works very well.

It would be interesting to see the reference inside the case.


----------



## Hessu

Well, Semper, here it comes

View attachment 1021908


----------



## sempervivens

Hessu said:


> Well, Semper, here it comes


Excellent. It still uses the same 420999 "Compressor 2" patent as the Respirator.

10-74 : it seems this was made in 1974: that is also interesting.

Thanks !


----------



## BenjaminJones

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

I am wearing Omega 8500AT. It is my favorite.


----------



## refugio

Finally got the correct bracelet bits to size my UN Maxi Marine Chronometer!
View attachment 1028347


----------



## andrey_




----------



## watchlover70




----------



## Jake and Anna

New Ticino ... trying out the 44mm on my little wrist. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sempervivens

can't get this off my wrist


----------



## The1

sempervivens said:


> can't get this off my wrist


Literally?


----------



## sempervivens

The1 said:


> Literally?


yes, this has been going on for a whole week now, can you help?


----------



## The1

sempervivens said:


> yes, this has been going on for a whole week now, can you help?


Wd-40 the clasp, or go to local jeweller and have them pop a pin out so the bracelet opens up.

thats my best suggestion at this time, if I think of others, i'll update.


----------



## sempervivens

The1 said:


> Wd-40 the clasp, or go to local jeweller and have them pop a pin out so the bracelet opens up.
> 
> thats my best suggestion at this time, if I think of others, i'll update.


Sorry m8, I was kidding you. Just think of it as a late 1st of April fish ;-)

I actually do take it off at night, but the next day...I can't resist putting it on again.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I think there is only one cure for getting those little leeches off: buy another watch!

(Sounds a little like the ol' "Avoid hangovers - stay drunk!")

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Ace_Of_Spades

My 36.000 VpH.


----------



## The1

Lol, I was pretty surprised. But weird things happen, so can never be to sure


----------



## le1204

HI, sharing my humble El Primero open chronomaster..


----------



## Rdenney

Captain Chrono.

Rick "wearing it after photographing it last night" Denney


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Hartmut Richter

That looks very nice. But very early-eighties as well. What movement is inside and when was it really made?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Hartmut Richter said:


> That looks very nice. But very early-eighties as well. What movement is inside and when was it really made?!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Yes, surely made in the eighties, when Zenith emptied their shelves. The movement Zenith cal. 136 HC also bears the Universal Geneve caliber 281 number. Better known as the Tri-Compax, maybe I'll do a post about this later.


----------



## andrey_




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for the additional piccies. And I was always under the impression that (unlike Heuer and Breitling), once their automatic chronograph was out, Zenith cut production of manual chronos down to a minimum or even close to zero.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Too Old




----------



## andrzejb

Captain winsor just traded and now it's mine


----------



## Stewart H




----------



## Hartmut Richter

I thought the thread was entitled "What are you wearing today?", not "What are you driving today?" :-d

Hartmut Richter


----------



## andrzejb

Hartmut Richter ...not driving .only sitting ,driving and making photos is not allowed ...


----------



## MMMD

Usually driving... for example...










But today flying, with this new addition:


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## erreeffe

Today, one of my favourite 









Ciao, R


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Now that's my watch for tomorrow! Except mine has German day and month discs.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## refugio

Prime (hand wind El Primero)


----------



## nic10

I was one of the 30 lucky few invited to preview the Baselworld 2013 collection for Glashütte. This one's the PanoLunar Tourbillon. Looks a lot like a Lange.


----------



## Stewart H




----------



## sergio65




----------



## molecule

One of my favorite watches... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## refugio

EP Rainbow Flyback:


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 1969


----------



## MMMD

Blue skies today...


----------



## Jake and Anna

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "Aye, Captain!" Denney


----------



## mechanical movement




----------



## MMMD

No moon today... but wearing the Espada nevertheless.


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## everestx

Cal 71 with what looks like a quail egg dial


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref. A 7681 (1970)


----------



## MMMD

everestx said:


> Cal 71 with what looks like a quail egg dial
> 
> View attachment 1117078


Distinctive dial notwithstanding, you _stole_ that watch. ;-) Well done. :-!


----------



## mechanical movement

Tourby Big Pilot


----------



## Hartmut Richter

ETA/Unitas 6497?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sergio65

.


----------



## kubama

Something new just arrived ... and I'm happy as hell


----------



## Hartmut Richter

So would I be! That's the nicer loking of the two Zenith Rainbow Flybacks IMO (sorry, Dan!).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sergio65

.


----------



## MMMD

New arrival... 1st generation S.58 with original bracelet.


----------



## watchalot

Wearing a new Tutima DI300 lately.


----------



## refugio

UN GMT +/- just because it deserved some wrist time:


----------



## v76

A non-Zenith choice today, but should be back to Zenith programming soon ;-)


----------



## rtoip

no need for 'alarm' on weekend but-I like this watch


----------



## oman

On Sunday with Zenith EP Rainbow


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 1969


----------



## Karolewskiej

Yesterday was:


----------



## Fantasio

Yesterday, today and probably tomorrow too...


----------



## Rdenney

Been a while since it came up in the rotation. Too long.









Rick "sitting in first class today" Denney


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 1970


----------



## refugio

Tissot Sideral S - just picked up from my watchmaker after sourcing new crystal, bezel, and crown from a NOS donor.


----------



## sergio65

This is a Zenith forum 

Nice watch though ...


----------



## MMMD

Pink gold cal 135 today.


----------



## omeglycine

MMMD said:


> Pink gold cal 135 today.


Drool-worthy!


----------



## sempervivens

1972 Seiko Deep Sea Diver "Apocalypse Now"


----------



## D N Ravenna

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 1147799
> 
> 
> 1972 Seiko Deep Sea Diver "Apocalypse Now"


What's with the dead cat?

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

Dan


----------



## D N Ravenna

This is the WUS 2012 Dual Crown project that was devised by several folks in the Chinese Mechanical Watches forum. It is a real WUS watch, sporting the -W- emblem no less than four times (dial, crown, rotor, and clasp). IMO, a really cool watch made by some cool folks.

Please ignore the poor iPhone photo. I did try to get one of my cats to compete with sempervivens', but he walked off and I used the box my coffee roaster came in as consolation. ;-)

Enjoy what's left of the weekend!

Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Dial, crown, rotor and clasp? Must be five "W"s then! :-d

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sergio65

something looks odd, are the indexes aligned or is it the picture ... ?


----------



## D N Ravenna

The second crown rotates a ring that is between the hour/minute markers and the bezel. And yes, I did not align them for the picture. 

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## Hessu

En Eterna KonTiki from 70's. There is a funny story behind this one. Got this watch as complimentery from Eterna watch factory when I was a student at Watchmaker School (old stock by then, -87) The watch came with synthetic blue rubber band. One night I woke up for wierd noises. It came from night table. The cat was chewing the band (it did a certain synthetic rubber smell that she took a liking). Class mates just couldn't hold back the laughter when I told the sorry dertiny of the armband. They laughed like horses. Got a replacement band from a mate of mine who did not use the original band. A couple of months ago noticed that this 2nd band had started to melt and was all sticky. I ordered a new original band and a new crown from the company that imports Eterna, but that was 3 months ago, nothing yet (their service sucks). I did put on a blue Hirsch Highland band.


----------



## MMMD

Coincidentally... Eterna-Matic for me today as well.


----------



## refugio

Another non-Zenith ("Electric Blue" with blue Bond bezel insert), but I promise to wear one of my Zeniths thus week!


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "somebody's gotta hold up the Zenith flag" Denney


----------



## refugio

Good for you Rick! Got a UN on, Zenith next up in OCD alpha order:


----------



## refugio

Overcome by guilt, Zenith Prime HW:








And my 17mo grandson examining the movement through the display back:


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## MMMD

The A373x Black this evening, with newly added 20 mm GF bracelet...




























...replete with diver extension:


----------



## watchlover70




----------



## eechern

My very first Zenith, Pilot Chronograph!


----------



## eechern




----------



## MMMD

Respirator today.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 1971


----------



## sedovva

This week- Zenith Striking 10th.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Tri-compax 1986


----------



## refugio

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 1162906
> 
> Zenith Tri-compax 1986


Gorgeous!


----------



## MMMD

Today A781.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Um. Sorry???


----------



## Hartmut Richter

*AAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!!* Take it off, take it *off!!!* A definite :rodekaart - and from a moderator too!!! Shame on you.....

..............................

Actually, I have to confess that JLC is one of my favourite alternative makes. And at least it isn't a Rolex (one of my least favourite alternative makes..... :roll.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Sorry about that old friend. JLC is one of my goto brands when not wearing Zenith. The old Master Moon had a style that is hard to find now-a-days. It remains one of my favorite non-chronographs.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## kubama

Actually I'm quite happy that I couldn't sell this one. I think it's better to go on diet. I'll be more healthy and happy wearing Grande Port Royal


----------



## Panama




----------



## sergio65




----------



## MODWG

Just got this one...


----------



## Veritas99

Finally, I have an A386 is on the wrist...


----------



## Fantasio

Nice, I have a copy of it. :-d



Veritas99 said:


> Finally, I have an A386 is on the wrist...


----------



## kubama

This one came recently back from the watchmaker. Quick check if the watch is really in good health and it seems like the previous owner made him good service as there was nothing to do. Just "take it and wear it" and so I did.


----------



## sempervivens

Veritas99 said:


> Finally, I have an A386 is on the wrist...


That is great news. What's with the funny looking date *? Congratulations!

* I see, it's a magnifying window in the crystal


----------



## Veritas99

sempervivens said:


> That is great news. What's with the funny looking date *? Congratulations!
> 
> * I see, it's a magnifying window in the crystal


Good eye! The original owner put in a cyclops for some reason. I'll do a full post with better photos and info at some point.


----------



## sempervivens

Iterum simile est regnum caelorum homini negotiatori, quaerenti bonas margaritas. 
Inventa autem una pretiosa margarita, abiit, et vendidit omnia quae habuit, et emit eam.
("Again, the kingdom of heaven is like a merchant, looking for good pearls.
However when he had found a precious pearl, he went away and sold all he had, and bought it.")


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero A386 second series (most likely made on a cloudy, yet freezing cold, December day in 1969)


----------



## MMMD

Golden turtle today.


----------



## Rdenney

A new Captain to go with the vintage one above (and to bring us back into the modern era):









Rick "who'd LOVE to find an affordable vintage Captain" Denney


----------



## eechern

i'm hanging with this old dame today.


----------



## MMMD

An old dame for me today too... a newly arrived cover girl from 1971.


----------



## Hessu

My new Defy. As you can see the crown is very worn out, but I have already a order for a new one in!
A Hirsch Liberty band, was with the watch when I bought it.
And before Sempers ask ref is 750D727.


----------



## SHady

Rainbow elite,my favorite diver.


----------



## Hessu

^Love that one, a true beauty!


----------



## sempervivens

Hessu said:


> My new Defy. As you can see the crown is very worn out, but I have already a order for a new one in!
> A Hirsch Liberty band, was with the watch when I bought it.
> And before Sempers ask ref is 750D727.
> 
> View attachment 1199971
> 
> 
> View attachment 1199972


That's cool. Congratulations.

Before I forget to ask, what is the _size _of the 'TV' Defy ?

Change the strap, if possible for an original bracelet, and leave the original crown alone b-).



MMMD said:


> An old dame for me today too... a newly arrived cover girl from 1971.


A beauty. Congratulations.

I thought when I saw this on e-bay, that it had been polished. Did you change the case ?

Looks great


----------



## MMMD

sempervivens said:


> A beauty. Congratulations.
> 
> I thought when I saw this on e-bay, that it had been polished. Did you change the case ?
> 
> Looks great


Thanks! Sharp eye.


----------



## sempervivens

MMMD said:


> Thanks! Sharp eye.


Thanks for sharing.

Today a double decker for me: wearing the second series A386 Zenith El Primero...








(view from the back)

...combined with a 6138-0030 Speedtimer.









All right, this is a bit off topic, but this was such a close competitor for the Zenith El Primero in the '70s, it's almost as if they are related.









After service it appears to be in clean and excellent working condition (+ 4 seconds in a day with chronograph running all day).


----------



## briz

It wears smaller than on the pic.....


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Oh, that's nice! A very distinctive Zenith Rainbow (some of that model range are marginally bland). Does it have screw down crown/pushers?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## omeglycine

briz said:


> It wears smaller than on the pic.....


Agree with Hartmut. That's terrific! Tugs at my Ohio State strings


----------



## briz

Hartmut Richter said:


> Oh, that's nice! A very distinctive Zenith Rainbow (some of that model range are marginally bland). Does it have screw down crown/pushers?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Yes, it does.


----------



## sempervivens

Why change? I want to wear this always. 
I have to wear it because I've adjusted it a little and am testing it further. 
Previously I had adjusted it from + 30 to - 7 seconds a day. 
But I was still not satisfied and after adjusting it further during the past weeks I got lucky and it seems to have improved further to +- a couple of seconds a day.

Edit: waterresistance is also quite good.


----------



## Frankenmonster

Today actually one of my favourite and my workhorse









Sent from the Dark Side using WP and Tapatalk!


----------



## colnajoe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kubama

This one is truly EDC for me. I wear it almost all the time except riding my motorcycle  What a watch!


----------



## refugio

kubama said:


> This one is truly EDC for me. I wear it almost all the time except riding my motorcycle :) What a watch![/QUOTE]
> Ironic - I'm selling my "colorful" version of that same watch - I never wear it!


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## sempervivens

After wearing the 2nd series A386 for three weeks, I changed to the Zenith El Primero A385...









Since you can't see the watch very well in the pic above, here's one more...


----------



## estatezen

I am not wearing a Zenith but my brother has inherited one from my father and we have spent many hours trying to find out what it is worth and what it is. I just read an old forum by you on different types of Zenith watches made in the 1970's and it appears that we have a "Sporty" El Primero from 1971/2 (which makes sense as we were in Europe at this time). However the watch and band are all solid 18k gold. The shoulders were repaired in the early 1980's by a local watch repairer and unfortunately they were replaced using Tissot shoulders due to the unavailability of Zenith pieces here at the time. The middle button also needs to be replaced as it is missing but considering that our father wore this watch every day it has fared well. It is the white faced with no tachy model. Do you have any idea what it would be worth as you seem to know your Zeniths!! thanks.


----------



## Herve Precis Time

Hi everybody,

logged there since many months... Just start to post now :-!


----------



## ArticMan

Herve Precis Time said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> logged there since many months... Just start to post now :-!


That is just a lovely watch! It was my second choise and propably my next one but now I went this instead


----------



## Herve Precis Time

I understand exactly what do you mean


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum. If it is solid gold with solid gold bracelet, it will be worth a lot just for material value (yes, I know, I really shouldn't be saying this!! - melting down for scrap metal value is a crime in the watch world!). Since Zenith made rather few older EPs in that combination, it should be worth even more on account of rarity! Its value will unfortunately be diminished by the use of non-original parts but still, it will be worth maintaining rather than melting. We don't give valuations here for various reasons but would appreciate a picture or two.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Herve Precis Time

Hartmut Richter said:


> Welcome to the Zenith forum. If it is solid gold with solid gold bracelet, it will be worth a lot just for material value (yes, I know, I really shouldn't be saying this!! - melting down for scrap metal value is a crime in the watch world!). Since Zenith made rather few older EPs in that combination, it should be worth even more on account of rarity! Its value will unfortunately be diminished by the use of non-original parts but still, it will be worth maintaining rather than melting. We don't give valuations here for various reasons but would appreciate a picture or two.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanx Hartmut,

i never asked to quote something ? I really prefer Alligator Straps than Steal or Gold straps... Really don't care.


----------



## ducatidoc

44mm seems so inadequate anymore :-(


----------



## Hartmut Richter

On a watch like that, 44mm is the maximum I would wear. It is supposed to be reminescent of the very classical 1950s and in those days, even chronographs rarely made it past 40mm. The main reason why I would go for something a little bigger on that model is that, with the moonphase, it does look slightly bulbous (height:diameter ratio). However, I have no time for these modern creations at 48mm with 25mm diameter movements.....

Just my 0.02$

Hartmut RIchter


----------



## omeglycine

Hartmut Richter said:


> On a watch like that, 44mm is the maximum I would wear. It is supposed to be reminescent of the very classical 1950s and in those days, even chronographs rarely made it past 40mm. The main reason why I would go for something a little bigger on that model is that, with the moonphase, it does look slightly bulbous (height:diameter ratio). However, I have no time for these modern creations at 48mm with 25mm diameter movements.....
> 
> Just my 0.02$
> 
> Hartmut RIchter


Agreed. I much prefer the 57.5mm (with 51mm movement) pilot to the 48mm with the Elite caliber.


----------



## ducatidoc

Got the big gun back out today, although I can't wear it when I'm working.


----------



## arkane

I love this watch b-)


----------



## refugio

Ulysse Nardin alarm - not really a walk in the woods watch but needed some love:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Oh, I like that one! It's from the time when UN still made classical looking watches! And the same can be said for Maurice Lacroix (who made a similar looking watch around that time)..... - plus a whole load of others, probably!

This seems to be reply No. 500 (so your post is probably post No. 500) in the thread - maybe time to close this mammoth effort soonish?! ;-)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## refugio

Hartmut Richter said:


> ...maybe time to close this mammoth effort soonish?! ;-)


Are we at end of days? I didn't get that news alert! <grin>


----------



## ducatidoc

Hartmut Richter said:


> This seems to be reply No. 500 (so your post is probably post No. 500) in the thread - maybe time to close this mammoth effort soonish?! ;-)
> 
> Hartmut Richter









You can't do that ! This thread is just getting started on its way to legendary status.


----------



## omeglycine

refugio said:


> Ulysse Nardin alarm - not really a walk in the woods watch but needed some love:


That's a fantastic piece. Great choice.


----------



## D N Ravenna

ducatidoc said:


> View attachment 1227890
> You can't do that ! This thread is just getting started on its way to legendary status.


I've been thinking that we should close it too. Perhaps one day we will decided on how many posts constitutes too many. ;-)

Dan


----------



## ducatidoc

There is a picture thread on my bike forum that has over 100K responses.


----------



## sempervivens

I agree with Refugio and Ducatidoc. What is this mania of closing threads: are the mod's suffering from emotional exhaustion or burnout, or do they just enjoy to exert and abuse their power? I haven't digested yet the locking of https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/mountain-joy-zenith-espada-chronograph-second-series-844949.html. You don't encourage us to post anything if you then decide to reward these efforts by putting a lock on it.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, it can become a little difficult to see which posts are new and should be checked. And all new posts should be checked by a moderator for obvious reasons.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## quub




----------



## D N Ravenna

sempervivens said:


> I agree with Refugio and Ducatidoc. What is this mania of closing threads: are the mod's suffering from emotional exhaustion or burnout, or do they just enjoy to exert and abuse their power? I haven't digested yet the locking of https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/mountain-joy-zenith-espada-chronograph-second-series-844949.html. You don't encourage us to post anything if you then decide to reward these efforts by putting a lock on it.


You are getting over dramatic. ;-)

I had issued warnings on the previous thread.

As for this one, the size makes it clunky. When you try to go through it, it takes time with this software.

That said, I am not convinced it needs closing. Just entertaining the thought.

Thanks for your input!

Dan


----------



## Rdenney

ducatidoc said:


> Got the big gun back out today, although I can't wear it when I'm working.


I suffer from briefcase arm. My right arm is a bit more muscular than my left arm because I'm always lugging a heavy briefcase.

But I think this watch could help redress the balance.

Rick "bulk up!" Denney

P.S. I'm wearing something a little less likely to cause an overuse injury:


----------



## ducatidoc

Rdenney said:


> I suffer from briefcase arm. My right arm is a bit more muscular than my left arm because I'm always lugging a heavy briefcase.
> 
> But I think this watch could help redress the balance.
> 
> Rick "bulk up!" Denney
> 
> P.S. I'm wearing something a little less likely to cause an overuse injury:


People across the room don't ask me what time it is. They can already see it.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero A385. Third week: the more I wear it, the more I love it.


----------



## D N Ravenna

sempervivens said:


> Zenith El Primero A385. Third week: the more I wear it, the more I love it.


So I have to ask, what is the background?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## sempervivens

D N Ravenna said:


> So I have to ask, what is the background?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


The 'canal grande' and the 'campanile di San Marco'.

The tower of St. Mark is one of the most recognizable symbols of Venice. Also visible in the right corner is the 'Palazzo Ducale' (Doge's Palace).








Pic taken from the narrow strip of land on which stands the Basilica della Salute.

The following pics were taken on the other side, on the steps in front of the Palazzo Ducale (in the background you see the island and the church of San Giorgio Maggiore):

















And here you can admire the pavement in front of the railway station of Ferrara ;-)









Timekeeping is not bad at all: it gained 1 second during the last 48 hours...


----------



## Rdenney

Sempervivens, I officially want to be you. At least for a week or so. What a great collection! And an exotic setting to show them off.








On my arm today, an Ebel 1911BTR chrono, with the caliber 137 that Ebel designed with Lemania to replace their use of the El Primero, probably when Rolex consume Zenith's production capability. It's a 13''' movement designed to be a drop-in replacement for the EP, so Ebel would have to change all their designs.

Rick "yet another watch influenced by Zenith" Denney


----------



## D N Ravenna

sempervivens said:


> The 'canal grande' and the 'campanile di San Marco'.
> 
> The tower of St. Mark is one of the most recognizable symbols of Venice. Also visible in the right corner is the 'Palazzo Ducale' (Doge's Palace).
> 
> Pic taken from the narrow strip of land on which stands the Basilica della Salute.
> 
> The following pics were taken on the other side, on the steps in front of the Palazzo Ducale (in the background you see the island and the church of San Giorgio Maggiore):
> 
> And here you can admire the pavement in front of the railway station of Ferrara ;-)
> 
> Timekeeping is not bad at all: it gained 1 second during the last 48 hours...


Very cool, thanks! While my family does hark back to Ravenna, Italy, the southern most I have been on the continent is Geneva. All I could figure is that you weren't in the States. ;-)

Enjoy,

Dan


----------



## ducatidoc




----------



## molecule

What should I wear today? Hmm... 










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## natesen

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D N Ravenna

natesen said:


> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


Super picture! Thanks for posting!

Dan


----------



## ducatidoc

Since I'm the one clamoring for the continuance of this worthy thread...

today's choice.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice, but I always thought that that dial lacked the yellow found in the original to complement the colour scheme.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## refugio

sempervivens said:


> The 'canal grande' and the 'campanile di San Marco'.
> 
> The tower of St. Mark is one of the most recognizable symbols of Venice. Also visible in the right corner is the 'Palazzo Ducale' (Doge's Palace).
> 
> View attachment 1233028
> 
> Pic taken from the narrow strip of land on which stands the Basilica della Salute.


That looked very familiar - photo below must be just to the right of your picture (sorry no watch content - we were on vacation last summer and I wanted to snap a photo to show our UPS delivery driver):


----------



## sempervivens

That looks like a fine pic of the Doge's palace and the Riva degli Schiavoni.

Today is the 21st (and last day in this rotation) for the vintage Zenith El Primero A385.

A pic from last week, over a cappuccino and a caffè americano...


----------



## ducatidoc

21-day rotation(s) is a great idea. I can't stick to that level of self control, sadly.


----------



## ducatidoc

Cell phone lumey...


----------



## sempervivens

ducatidoc said:


> 21-day rotation(s) is a great idea. I can't stick to that level of self control, sadly.


Three weeks is a long time for wearing the same watch. I apologise for being such a bore. Taking a break today with the A277


----------



## everestx

New arrival that may be hard to take off


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The "golden A386"?! You would have to surgically separate me from that too, if it were mine! Wear it in the best of health.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## aa12345

El Primero ChronoMaster


----------



## estrickland

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Striking 10ths on Zenith calf today.


----------



## omeglycine

estrickland said:


> Striking 10ths on Zenith calf today.


What a piece. Terrific.

I don't think I've seen a pic taken at that angle where the sub seconds numerals almost disappear. I like it, cool effect.


----------



## goharago

Glad to join the WUS community.
Wearing my Chronomaster today after it survived a 2m drop onto ceramic tiles :S
Luck seemed to be on my side this time as everything still functions perfectly


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Shows you how good modern shockproofing can be! Welcome and thanks for posting.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## jef83

1 week old. Goes well with black leather. Have a
nice weekend everyone!


----------



## ducatidoc

jef83 said:


> 1 week old. Goes well with black leather. Have a
> nice weekend everyone!


Sophisticated !


----------



## fnk88

Ive just joined up here, thought id share my zenith


----------



## D N Ravenna

Great! Thanks for sharing. So, what is your impression of your Zenith?

Dan


----------



## Sakonioli

Golden Captain Cal.2522P.17


----------



## abzack




----------



## Hessu

My "new" Elite, I bought from a customer, a young lad who had second thoughts about being a Zenith-man. He had bought it from eBay, a German firm selling, he was given impression, it does not need service for years. But it was practically a NOS. Told him you're making a bad move, by selling it. You never lose money by having a diver. Well, he did have a thin wrist, it may have played a part. Never serviced before my job. Runs like dream.


----------



## marcusjchid

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*



estrickland said:


> Striking 10ths on Zenith calf today.
> View attachment 1245944


I couldn't make up my mind between yours which is stunning, and the Stratos with the exhibition caseback, in the end went for the Stratos 03.2060.4057, it arrives tomorrow, very excited.

I bought an El Primero Chronomaster XT in May but sold it last month, beautiful but just too classic/dress for my tastes, getting a replacement Zenith was too much of an itch to resist.


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Today the first of November, the first El Primero
















Zenith El Primero A384: much more than just the world's first automatic chronograph


----------



## haga888

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Along the same lines with a suede strap.


----------



## Longjean

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Not seen this on this thread so posting before termination
Elite Dual Time.


----------



## Fantasio




----------



## sempervivens




----------



## sempervivens

bear with me as I'm in a phase of wearing my watches in a three-weeks cycle
















Zenith El Primero A384 (1969)


----------



## unsub073

First Zenith, and probably won't be my last. I swear its the most comfortable watch I own.


----------



## dizneyman

*My first Zenith..*


----------



## refugio

Omega 176.007 from mid 70s with calibre 1040 - not a Zenith but certainly familiar styling


----------



## ghwatch

Movado Super Sub Sea with 146hp Zenith movement via Martel...again not a Zenith but very close!


RIMG1960 by ghwatch, on Flickr


----------



## refugio

ghwatch said:


> Movado Super Sub Sea with 146hp Zenith movement via Martel...again not a Zenith but very close


That is gorgeous! Reminds me of the current JLC Tribute - how large is it?


----------



## ghwatch

refugio said:


> That is gorgeous! Reminds me of the current JLC Tribute - how large is it?


Thanks! Its actually about 41mm accross, which was huge for it's day.


----------



## andylliao

My first Zenith, definitely love it and nothing can complain. 

(Patient)


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref. A7650 second series cal. 2562 PC (1970)


----------



## ducatidoc

Recently back from the cleaners, to the tune of $800, my workaday beater


----------



## sempervivens

ducatidoc said:


> Recently back from the cleaners, to the tune of $800, my workaday beater


It is a little opulent, but so nice b-)


----------



## jswing

Just got my first Zenith today.


----------



## natesen

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney

ducatidoc said:


> Recently back from the cleaners, to the tune of $800, my workaday beater


Who did the work for you? What work was required?

Rick "who was quoted a much lower price by MGI's service facility in New Jersey, but not necessarily trusting the quote" Denney


----------



## ducatidoc

Rdenney said:


> Who did the work for you? What work was required?
> 
> Rick "who was quoted a much lower price by MGI's service facility in New Jersey, but not necessarily trusting the quote" Denney


AFAIK, it was a complete service cleaning and lube, done at Ebel service. It had been losing about a minute/week, now tends to gain about 5sec/day. I specified no polishing, but the case at least is glowing a bit brighter now, as a result of the cleaning solvent, I guess.


----------



## jswing

Couple more pics of my new Ultra Thin.


----------



## sempervivens

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-defy-ref-7652-ca-1970-i-like-call-spaceman-612895.html


----------



## georges zaslavsky

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

this omega


----------



## sneer

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Omega speedmaster pre moon 105.002 from 1962


----------



## sneer

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

LeCoultre Wirst Alarm 489/1 (first memovox calibre) from ca. 1950


----------



## Hessu

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

That is a cool one!


----------



## sneer

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Thanks 

Today in blue..Favre Leuba valjoux 23 from end of '60


----------



## medenblik

And


----------



## Veritas99




----------



## sneer




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero Pilot/Diver 1971/72
ref. 01.0150.415 with grey dial (500 made)
(Maundy Thursday & the last vintage Zenith El Primero for the collection)


----------



## sneer

Tissot from ca. 1972 with Lemania 1341 - old picture


----------



## refugio

My only remaining Zenith, though I am contemplating an offer on an EP open heart:


----------



## sneer




----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## sneer




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Wow! What a nice, clean movement and of such a high quality. What more could one ask for?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Couldn't exactly afford a Zenith, but this one really made me smile...


----------



## sneer

i love this kind of hands...


----------



## abzack




----------



## sneer




----------



## sneer




----------



## Rdenney

On a trip, and the Zenith love thread made want this for company.

Rick "good company" Denney


----------



## beeman101

its my beater today


----------



## abzack




----------



## sempervivens

On the occasion of https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/%2A%2A%2Ahappy-birthday-el-primero-%2A%2A%2A-800639-2.html#post7217778









Zenith El Primero "Pilot" 1971/72 (ref. 01.0150.415 with grey dial: 500 made)


----------



## sneer




----------



## georges zaslavsky

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

1969 tissot visodate seastar seven


----------



## andsan

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## sk4lin3

Its a Jaeger day for me..


----------



## sneer




----------



## sempervivens

Vintage Zenith El Primero A788 (1971/72)


----------



## Georgieboy58

This one (ref. 1808; 1969; the competitor ;-))
Fresh from service last weekend.









Regards
Georg


----------



## Horoticus




----------



## sneer




----------



## abzack

This arrived today


----------



## sneer

brother in arms


----------



## sempervivens

sneer said:


> brother in arms


OMG you have two  ?


----------



## D N Ravenna

Still wearing this one until the 30 day break in is up!

Dan


----------



## sneer

sempervivens said:


> OMG you have two  ?


No  only one is my...


----------



## Antonios

Served me well for the day, time to spend some time with her mates...


----------



## sneer

twins are ok!  valjoux 23


----------



## abzack




----------



## natesen

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## texas_timex

Jean Cardot 17 jewel wind-up! Tropicalized, diamond tooled unbreakable mainspring! Has a nice champagne face, better looking in person. Enjoy winding it, it makes me part of the process!


----------



## Rdenney

texas_timex said:


> Jean Cardot 17 jewel wind-up! Tropicalized, diamond tooled unbreakable mainspring! Very clean & has a beautiful champagne face, much better than the pic, sorry. Enjoy winding it, it makes me part of the process!


FYI, you are closer than the minimum focus distance of your camera. The picture would be more clear if you just backed up a big. Better small and sharp than large and fuzzy. Notice that the cloth behind your fingers is sharply focused--that's where the watch needs to be.

Rick "respectfully suggested" Denney


----------



## briz

Hi!
Today Zenith Pilot on Rob Montana WW1 strap.
Cheers !


----------



## natesen

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero A782 (1500 were made in 1971). Original bracelet dated 1972 week 13


----------



## notional

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hessu

Mido Ocean Star


----------



## sneer

the same


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## D N Ravenna

In my defense, I did see AND buy this before I knew of Zenith. ;-)

Still one of my favs...


----------



## molecule

Catching light from the sun... 










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover70

Helping to keep me warm on a cold winters day.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith A782 (1971); bracelet date: last week of March 1972

King Seiko with Portuguese calendar ...tomorrow looks like a promising day ;-)








King Seiko 5246-5010 (produced March 1972)


----------



## watchlover70




----------



## sempervivens

King Seiko (1972)


----------



## abzack

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## andsan

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Zenith Captain Crometre


/Anders


----------



## sneer

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## D N Ravenna

I've always liked the use of the pointer and the second's dial at 9.















Dan


----------



## rfortson

Class Elite hand wind









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## hayday

I absolutely LOOVE that Captain Winsor. That blue is so mesmerizing. So stunning.

-hayday



watchlover70 said:


> View attachment 1365672


----------



## EZM1

A 57' bumper on a Speidel. Love the guilloche dial.


----------



## abzack

My newest acquisition arrived today.


----------



## D N Ravenna

abzack said:


> My newest acquisition arrived today.


Very nice. What is it? I am having trouble making out the manufacturer.

Dan


----------



## sneer

Still the same


----------



## everestx

First series De Luca today and probably the rest of the week


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Rdenney

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*



andsan said:


> Zenith Captain Crometre
> 
> 
> /Anders


Oooh. Deeply envious.

Rick "thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's vintage Captain" Denney


----------



## Hessu

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*









Bought a wonderful watch this week. Not a Zenith but Enicar. Enicar Sherpa with Seapearl case by E.Piquirez.
Year ago we did have here an intresting thread about Zenith Compressor and generally about Piquirez cases. Well this has a splendid Piquirez case.
The case is not a normal screw dawn back, but opens with 60 decrees turning. See at the back of case I and O. O is open and I is shut. At the case there is a steel wire that holds the back.


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

King Seiko says today is Friday...








... Primero day !


----------



## abzack

D N Ravenna said:


> Very nice. What is it? I am having trouble making out the manufacturer.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan. Jaeger LeCoultre Club.


----------



## rfortson

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*



sempervivens said:


> King Seiko says today is Friday...
> View attachment 1374722


Looks like the King says it's SEX day!


----------



## rfortson




----------



## sneer

Still...


----------



## haga888

My newest acquisition: Zenith A3736.


----------



## Matty01

This arrived today, a Melbourne Watch Company 'Flinders' limited release of only 3 watches on marine leather I produced for them. There are also 3 black faced versions on stingray straps. 
Im stoked, it is a beautiful and exceedingly well finished watch and will be my dress watch from this point forward...


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*



rfortson said:


> Looks like the King says it's SEX day!


It is the sixth day, when God made man and woman 









Zenith Defy (1971)


----------



## andsan

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice! In excellent condition, I must say - and the strap goes well with it. Cal. 146, I presume?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sneer




----------



## men

New


----------



## andsan

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## Hawkes3004

mtg1500...bought it as a gift to myself last week and love it!

All the way from the sunny UK


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "needed a chrono on this trip" Denney


----------



## sempervivens

Vintage Zenith El Primero A782


----------



## Hessu




----------



## haga888

New DB10 strap. I quite like it with the A386.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Hmmmmm. :think: Nice, except for the gaudy blue colour on the strap. Looks OK, just not with that particular watch IMO.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Jaqesq

It's an original 69 Friday...


----------



## sneer




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch. However, yours seems to display the (IMO) main weakness of that model: the bezel loses the black lacquer over time, even if only at the edges.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sneer

Hartmut Richter said:


> Nice watch. However, yours seems to display the (IMO) main weakness of that model: the bezel loses the black lacquer over time, even if only at the edges.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


true..but Is that important? 105.002 were produced less than 1000 pieces in 1962


----------



## sempervivens

sneer said:


> true..but Is that important? 105.002 were produced less than 1000 pieces in 1962










Rolex Cosmograph 'the first Daytona' (1963)


----------



## sergio65




----------



## sneer

Great rolex! Congrat!


----------



## sempervivens

A fine watch to wear when cutting wood.








Zenith Defy 28800 (1971/72).


----------



## sneer




----------



## aloredojr

My trusted daily beater.....I would be lost without her...,


----------



## hayday

1967 Calibre 2531.

-hayday


----------



## Time Exposure

105.012-65 telling me to get back to work! And find a dot-over-90 inset!


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith small silver case (26 mm) men's wristwatch c. 1921


----------



## chiefeng

This one for the yard work,


Then this one for the rest of the day,


----------



## Hessu

Zenith 120-T


----------



## sneer

Zenith 120-T


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith automatic waterproof 1000 m (1968/69)










Finally took the plunge


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 1970


----------



## andsan

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## Dankoh69

Hirsch Lord strap arrived today..


----------



## BigAl60613

Fossil BQ-9328







Tells me hour, minutes, seconds, date, and day of the week; can't go wrong with it.


----------



## refugio




----------



## denmanproject

This beauty just showed up this morning&#8230;..


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "the go-to watch for traveling on business with both brown and black shoes" Denney


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 28800 (1971/72).

Before new crystal (pic from last month) ...









With new crystal (today) :


----------



## Wibbs

Early 1930's Zenith Extra Special Aviator with indirect centre seconds(and my avatar ).









Yep, sadly a redial, but as exact a copy as I could get at the time. The original dial was really degraded and very radioactive. To be fair it's pretty much identical minus the three mile island on the end of my arm. Most say "special" but this one had the "extra" bit and a "1A" below "Zenith" for some reason(though the original dial had extraspecial as all one word).


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, when a dial is too far gone, I would vote for a redial rather than 100% authenticity. As long as the redial matches the old one in its original condition near 100% too. I.e. none of the silver-to-black or the Bombay special bright red/green/etc. dials.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Wibbs

_Exactly_ my thoughts on the subject HR. Sadly with those particular models, the dials are rarely preserved. The metal dials I mean. The usual Zenith "specials" from that time, with a subsecond, had an enamel/ceramic/"porcelain" dial and as we know they can last like new for a very long time*. Pity they didn't use enamel for the centre seconds examples. 

Plus I had that redial done in the early 90's before such watches were fashionable. If I'd wanted to change anything I would have left the "1A" and "extra" off the dial. TBH I thought it odd myself, until I found a few rare examples of these markings online in the last few years.

*yes they can crack, however, _every single example_ of a cracked enamel dial I have seen was down to watchmakers over tightening the dial screws, rather than any shock damage. IMHO of course.


----------



## Hessu




----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Jaqesq

Calendar says spring...time for a NATO?


----------



## chiefeng




----------



## andsan

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*








Zenith Prime (c. 1995)







9 mm thin


----------



## Fantasio

Now that looks wild. :-d



Jaqesq said:


> Calendar says spring...time for a NATO?


I'm still rocking black Greg Stevens Cordovan.


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Kid_A

very nice strap....and also timepiece....)


Fantasio said:


> Now that looks wild. :-d
> 
> I'm still rocking black Greg Stevens Cordovan.


----------



## Kid_A

super classic....


omeglycine said:


>


----------



## omeglycine

Kid_A said:


> super classic....


Thank you! Wearing again today


----------



## Rdenney

This was delivered today: a late-80s or early 90s Ebel Sport Cassic Chronograph, powered by a Zenith El Primero.

















Rick "this'll be on my arm for the rest of the week" Denney


----------



## andrey_




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy c. 1971/72


----------



## Hessu

Victorious, Martel Victorious, shaken, not stirred...


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy c. 1971/72


----------



## Hessu

Zenith 2000 (with cal 135) 
I got this nice flexible meshband (Tessuflex? ) with Martel. Usually I toss straight to the bin non-original third party Spidel type bands, but this is quality. Band is slightly curved, it is very nice in hand. It was slightly tight with Martel for me, so I put it to this 2000, wich is a bit bigger watch.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Now that is a *damn *nice looking watch!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## andsan




----------



## Kid_A

looks pretty good in gold case...


watchlover70 said:


> View attachment 1363400
> 
> Helping to keep me warm on a cold winters day.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Watches that my wife and exchanged after 20 years of marriage. I would have liked to use Zenith, but a) there were no US distributors at the time and b) there were no his/her styled watches as was the case with Omega.









Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Interesting! My parents have his 'n' hers Omega quartz watches. They look like this:

Omega Seamaster Titane Quartz Watch - TI3960981 - Ref: ARC-4517 - Omega Watches | Watches.co.uk

Not my taste, really. I am not queueing up to inherit them, to be honest.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Can't say that I blame you! I was just happy that she agreed to a mechanical watch!

:-!

Dan


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## andsan

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## GoFisk

What about this? It´s my only Zenith. Ist it a Vintage ? Purchased 1998...


----------



## Luis6

MAN, that is a beauty!


GoFisk said:


> What about this? It´s my only Zenith. Ist it a Vintage ? Purchased 1998...
> View attachment 1445341


----------



## sneer




----------



## Camera Bill

Damasko over Alaska.


----------



## Mr_N

A Christopher Ward C7 in Italian Racing Red


----------



## D N Ravenna

One of my very few dabbles into the quartz era. When I know my arms will get banged around and I don't want to risk a mechanical...


----------



## GoFisk

Luis6 said:


> MAN, that is a beauty!


Thank you ! It´s just a clean and classich watch. That´s what I like. I wear it almost every day and the quality and accuracy is still superb.


----------



## sempervivens

*Vintage Zenith El Primero "C" (1973)*


----------



## abzack




----------



## Hartmut Richter

How nice - a pulsometer JLC. Presumably from the eighties and (in view of the small seconds at 6:00, presumably a quartz model?!).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## abzack

Thank you Hartmut. You are correct that it is a quartz model, from the early nineties I believe, but could be eighties. It is a 25 jewel "mecha-quartz"


----------



## denmanproject




----------



## iggy-th




----------



## Buliwy

Today I have been wearing my oddball 60's Mentor Digital (Jump Hour)









People always ask alot about this one!


----------



## natesen

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis6

BFK









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## Buliwy

Today its a 50's vintage Gruen 21j Swiss.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneer




----------



## erreeffe

My new entry b-)









Have a nice evening, ;-)
R


----------



## Buliwy

Slipped into my nice comfy vintage Chronomat.


----------



## romseyman




----------



## sneer




----------



## erreeffe

My brand new Zenith 1969 38 mm today in a more sporty black cordura strap b-)









Ciaoooo, :-d
R


----------



## refugio

Pre-Bond today for a walk near Snoqualmie Pass


----------



## sneer




----------



## romseyman




----------



## Luis6

Blue Monday, but a joyful one!


----------



## Lexus050470

I am a happy owner of a ladies watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Me too! :-d



Lexus050470 said:


> I am a happy owner of a ladies watch


----------



## romseyman




----------



## Jaqesq

Have mine in Vegas with me. Hoping it will bring me a little "Lady Luck."


----------



## Hessu

Let's hope you guys do not get separated for life in card table! :-d


----------



## andsan

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## Iwan

My radio controlled Bering


----------



## Rdenney

Ebel Sport Chronograph, ca. late 80's, Zenith EP cal. 40.0

Rick "wishing pictures did it justice" Denney


----------



## bigd5506

Just picked up a El Primero 36,000 VpH and I don't want to take it off!! I hope I am not the only one that loves this watch...


----------



## Iwan

My Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic with Open Heart


----------



## Iwan

Oh, this is a Zenith forum!
Oops


----------



## Sdasurrey

This is a 'Red Primero' Zenith for a ZENITH FORUM !! Switched from 2 weeks of Vintage watches, On Maunday Thursday from Waterloo Station, London-Town ! Cheers, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D N Ravenna

I love the use of red on this EP!

:-!

Dan


----------



## Sdasurrey

D N Ravenna said:


> I love the use of red on this EP!
> 
> :-!
> 
> Dan - the red seems to have been the more popular of the two, which I like better, as Zenith did a 500 limited Ed in both Red and Blue...here is the blue... .S


----------



## D N Ravenna

The use of that type of blue was indeed a risk. At least on my monitor, it looks a little towards the pastel end. Perhaps nice for a trendy watch, but not what I would like on something serious like an EP!

Dan


----------



## unsub073

Another strap from Micah, which I love. I hated the stock strap on this watch.


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my 2013023 using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman




----------



## sempervivens

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/vintage-zenith-el-primero-18-k-lost-reference-1015822.html


















Happy Easter


----------



## CasioVibe

My Citizen Eco-Drive BJ2004-08E


----------



## Rdenney

Also posted a similar shot in Public to draw out other similar photos, but it really belongs here, among the truly loyal.

















Rick "who enjoyed the holiday today making pics of closed watch companies with no cars in front of them" Denney


----------



## D N Ravenna

Hm. I'll give you kudos for taking the watch in front of the building shot. I was there, but did not think of displaying my Rainbow Fly-Back. Then again, it was snowing!

:-!

Hope you enjoyed your visit as well!

Dan


----------



## Sdasurrey

Love your Zenith - Captains are my personal Zenith Favourite !!! You're also one of the few on this forum to 'show your face' so triple points !


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus050470

"The First" (in 38 mm)


----------



## Rdenney

D N Ravenna said:


> Hm. I'll give you kudos for taking the watch in front of the building shot. I was there, but did not think of displaying my Rainbow Fly-Back. Then again, it was snowing!
> 
> :-!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your visit as well!
> 
> Dan


We've been unable, of course, to tour any of the factories (except for walking through the original Longines manufacture to get a tour of their museum), and I'm sure the locals think of is as we'd think of a foreign tourist wandering around Detroit because they are a car nut. One local with whom we struck up a conversation claimed we were the first American tourists he had spoken with in Le Locle in 26 years. Frankly, that surprised me, but perhaps we don't take the terrain (lovely) and towns (utterly novel to American eyes) for granted the way a native might.

Rick "Interlaken and more typical Alpine tourism today" Denney


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero G5814 (1971)


----------



## andsan

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## ducatidoc

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Hadn't pulled this out in a while.


----------



## SilkeN

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*









I love this "gunny" - It's perfekt running and only the glas has some spalling. I always get angry about myself that I always forget to buy a new old one. Althrough you couldn't see it on the face. It's a:









Have a nice day
Silke


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*









Seiko ref 6139-6010 Speedtimer 5 Sports water70proof 21 j. (Seikosha) cal. 6139A (August 1969)










"The first automatic chronograph to go in serial production"


----------



## andsan




----------



## SilkeN

Just the right outfid for the flea market I've been today. With round about 100 years of live it's a happyness to wear and hear her:








( G.F.-Jacot for the russian market ca. 1910 Defi movement with senceless glas beads)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That's nice. I see many Zenith PWs, quite a few Billodes - but hardly any G-FJ ones (or Defi, or Diogene).....

And I am still waiting for the first real specimen with the "G-FJ" bridge layout pocket watch movement!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## SilkeN

So we do the same  ..have a look in my album and you'll see 2/3 of it ..I promise it's real but only a hardly wound movement without case. The balance was repalced by a crazy hornox with changing the anchor. My watchmaker try his very best (long time project) to rebuild orginal is something else :-( . But one day....
GFJ and Billodes movements are really exciting for me. Diogene a little bit boring because they don't change by the time.


Thanks for your reply

Silke


----------



## Lexus050470

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## erreeffe

Today with a Racing style strap b-)









Ciao, :-d
R


----------



## Chattan

Was in he mood for this today...

















-Cheers all!


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

My other chronograph is an Omega. ;-)









Dan


----------



## sneer

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Had to wear this today...





















Zenith Rainbow El Primero ca. 1992/93 (see also: https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zeni...all-different-models-1992-1999-a-1028001.html)


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*




























Zenith Defy 1970


----------



## sneer

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## refugio

I was wearing an X-33, but my 2yo grandson wanted it:


----------



## erreeffe

My new Hirsch Performance blue Tiger strap on the El Primero 38 mm b-)







View attachment 1499347


Have a nice day, :-d R


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 600 m diver









Zenith ref. A3646 (1969)









Cal 2552 PC, serviced and new hour wheel installed


----------



## Lexus050470




----------



## Cervantes23

View attachment 1508072
My new 410...


----------



## Budi

My new Espada, originally come with bracelet, but I think this one looks even better with strap. Unfortunately the AD didn't have the OEM stock ready. Still not satisfied with this strap, hmm...


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero (1971)


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "03.2110.400" Denney


----------



## Sdasurrey

Rick - it's only 2 am in Surrey (older pic) but on Friday I'll 'compliment and complement' your Captain by wearing my 'Red' Captain EP - cheers, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## refugio

PreBond, just back from Bienne, on vacation in NYCon Restaurant Row, enroute to Maine:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice - a little bit of colour on the wrist. I wanted to get a yellow dial diver (nothing special, just a Miyota movement automatic "beater") recently but my family gave me hell and vetoed it. In the end, I got the blue dial version. :roll:

If I ever stumble across the mango dial Elite going in decent condition for the right $$$, though, I swore to them that they won't stop me!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Hartmut Richter said:


> Nice - a little bit of colour on the wrist. I wanted to get a yellow dial diver (nothing special, just a Miyota movement automatic "beater") recently but my family gave me hell and vetoed it. In the end, I got the blue dial version. :roll:
> 
> If I ever stumble across the mango dial Elite going in decent condition for the right $$$, though, I swore to them that they won't stop me!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I have several blue dialed watches. I need to get a yellow-dialed one!

;-)

Dan


----------



## everestx

Sometimes you just want to wear gold


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Wonderful! But I still prefer the A386 (on account of the colour and overlap of the subdials).....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sneer




----------



## Budi

Still enjoying my Espada


----------



## sempervivens

*Universal Genève Polerouter microtor (1957)*

Universal Genève Polerouter microtor (1957). Cal. 215 "patent pending" : Universal's first microtor.










 This is Universal Genève ref. 20363-2 and its serial number 1931xxx dates it to 1957. 










Evening pictures:


----------



## applebook

*Re: Universal Genève Polerouter microtor (1957)*

Very enjoyable thread to read through with lots of amazing El Primero models, especially the vintage examples.

This is my first El Primero (long overdue), but I cannot get my mind off the VPH tri-color, so I'm already plotting the next purchase...


----------



## sneer

*Re: Universal Genève Polerouter microtor (1957)*


[/quote]


----------



## Jaqesq

Riding an ostrich today...


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith "TV" El Primero (1973-75).


----------



## 3leggedpony

Love the tv watch. GO have just released a chrono version of their Senator Seventies which isn't too dissimilar.

My 36'000 vph is wearing a Gunny Arillo strap today


----------



## sneer




----------



## Veritas99

Wearing the newest addition to my collection... Zenith Rainbow Flyback


----------



## sempervivens

*Zenith "TV" El Primero (1973-75).*









The TV El Primero may look strange in a picture, but in actual fact it really holds your arm and wins your heart 


















;-)


----------



## jacksuisse

*Re: Zenith "TV" El Primero (1973-75).*

...so many nice Zeniths here


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: Zenith "TV" El Primero (1973-75).*



jacksuisse said:


> ...so many nice Zeniths here


----------



## a.abate

Hey Guys, new to the forum and Zenith world... Just picked up the below, and loving it. Its getting a lot more wrist time then my PAM111 😁










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the forum! An El Primero "Winsor" perpetual calendar! You could do a lot worse than get one of those (although I always fancied the blue dial version a little more.....).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## a.abate

Thanks 😁 I love the blue dial as well, but something about the look of this just kept drawing me back to it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t

Movado Datron HS360 with El Primero movement.


----------



## Rdenney

Ebel Sport Classic Chronograph, ca. late 80's, with Zenith calibre 40.0.

Rick "one of my favorites" Denney


----------



## Veritas99

AutoSport luxe


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Very nice! Is that a green "dial ring"?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Veritas99

Hartmut Richter said:


> Very nice! Is that a green "dial ring"?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks, it is the green ring (camera on phone is abysmal). Still need to collect the rest of the set!


----------



## captainh0wdy

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

De Luca on Hirsch Artisan Terra.


----------



## sempervivens

*Blue Zenith Defy A3651 (1969)*

Late evening pics





































Blue Zenith Defy waterproof 300 m Zenith ref A3651 (1969)


----------



## D N Ravenna

Sorry, but one of my favorite moonphase watches.

Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter

You got a JLC? I would have taken the Zenith Captain Grande Date Moonphase instead. However, if the watch makes you smile more, then it is, of course, entirely your decision. :-!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

I've had it before the Grande Date Moonphase was made. ;-) I still like this styling, even over their new styling. More along classical lines.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## sneer




----------



## Hartmut Richter

WOW, that looks almost too clean to be true! NOS?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sneer

No, unfortunately not NOS but condition is nice . It will be my second direction after Zenith


----------



## Hessu

That crono is fantastic, but so is automatic too! Both are very rare stuff!


----------



## sneer

Thanks Hessu! And my last one 





do You know where can i find more info about Lemania ...?


----------



## Hessu

Fine one, shame about bad shape chromium case. Lemania 1275, the same movemet as Omega cal 321, except Kif-antischock.
Try Watchuseek's Omega-site, Lemania was Omega's daughter company from 30's to 70's and made chronographs for Omega. Now I hear Lemania do not exist no more, it is fusioned to Breguet.


----------



## ducatidoc

elegantly simple, on a hornback croc strap


----------



## jef83

New Hirsch Mariner, my Zenith is ready for summer! What do You think?


----------



## sneer




----------



## sempervivens

A new moon today

























Zenith Chronomaster 1995


----------



## sneer




----------



## Veritas99




----------



## TommiR

This is my one and only Zenith. I've bought it 1997 but I really don't know the model. The certificate of authenticity has lost many years ago so I eMailed to Zenith but they couldn't told me what the model is. The internet also doesn't recognize it's serial number. I'm so lost (but happy owner)...

edit: The strap isn't original.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Zenith forum. The watch may well not be from any model range - a lot of Zeniths weren't (especially quartz ones). I suspect that the movement is actually from ESA-ETA - Zenith didn't make their own quartz movements at that time (and in fact for most of the time).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## TommiR

Hartmut Richter said:


> Welcome to the Zenith forum. The watch may well not be from any model range - a lot of Zeniths weren't (especially quartz ones). I suspect that the movement is actually from ESA-ETA - Zenith didn't make their own quartz movements at that time (and in fact for most of the time).
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks Hartmut. I have to check that movement number before going on with my "investigations".

- Tommi


----------



## sempervivens

Seiko blue chronograph automatic 6138-0030 (1975)


----------



## tekong

Just got this today. Putting in on a seiko rubbet strap later. . Seem all my watches are on seiko strap


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Congratulations! I'm after the "Elite" version of that watch. I already got an El Primero. But maybe I ought to search in both directions.....?!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith "Pilot" El Primero (this version with 'grey dial' ref. 01.0150.415, 500 were made)


----------



## D N Ravenna

Not every watch has to have a seconds hand...









Dan


----------



## abzack

Finally took off the Rainbow 









for the Sea-Hawk for tomorrow.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That Rainbow looks like it has a badly damaged lug. Or is that just an optical illusion?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## abzack

optical illusion. It was a reflection on the lug.


----------



## D N Ravenna

abzack said:


> optical illusion. It was a reflection on the lug.


That is what I thought. Perhaps a reflection of the camera?

Dan


----------



## nic10

Finally wearing my 1903, you can see I haven't peeled off the protective film on the back of the watch, probably never.


----------



## rainbowfix

My humble A277..


----------



## airscrew

My first post, A3651 in evening sun..


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to Watchuseek. That Defy looks in excellent condition - almost like straight out of the store! Is it NOS (New, old stock)?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## airscrew

Hartmut Richter said:


> Welcome to Watchuseek. That Defy looks in excellent condition - almost like straight out of the store! Is it NOS (New, old stock)?!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks! Bought it about month ago from collector and it looks like NOS to my eyes also. I can't find any signs of casework or even polishing. The only fault is damaged crown gasket I have to get replaced.

Jouni


----------



## rainbowfix

Italian vs South African.


----------



## applebook

Finally decided to wear it, was unsure about whether or not to get another strap but settled on what it came with. I like that this gator's matte and rubber lined.


----------



## sneer




----------



## gatster

.


----------



## Luis6

My newly (and unexpectedly) acquired NOS SS chronomaster moonphase, equipped with the 4001 movement with flyback function.


----------



## Tony T

How 'bout this little beauty......


----------



## Jaqesq

Pretty much all week with this...


----------



## rainbowfix

Zenith n Orange Lolipop. 
Don't think this guy will ever see water action again. ..:think:


----------



## Luis6




----------



## jacksuisse

Zenith A3635


----------



## sneer




----------



## sneer

and change....


----------



## sneer




----------



## Hessu

Martel Sporting with cal 1112 (=Zenith 2522) from 1958. Sadly, slightly smallish for my wrist and taste (diam 34mm, watch is thinner than it's Zenith counterparts).


----------



## Rdenney

Ebel Chronosport, Zenith caliber 40.0 El Primero ca. 1986.

Rick "a favorite" Denney


----------



## andsan

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## Feller87

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Wow that is beautiful I need one 

but you need a tan strap to match the dial!


----------



## Mark McArthur-Christie

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Here's a new arrived (turned up yesterday). Already taken it off the bracelet and put it onto a shell Cordovan strap. Much comfier.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Another day and again not with the best weather,.. well in this region. ;-) So able wear a nice vintage on leather and this time my Zenith 135.


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Zenith Chronometre 135 1955 11 by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a nice day all!!


----------



## Sdasurrey

I have been on Gardening Leave for 2 months but today need to run into London from Surrey, and because I have just been 'hanging out' wearing mostly Vintage every day, it's a good day to break out my Zenith EP 'Red' Captain - cheers from the train station, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainbowfix

On this for a slow Tuesday. I believe it's a Gen2 De Luca..... please excuse the nato... new strap is on the wayyyyy. ....


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Indeed it is - a deLuca II. 335 pieces made in 1990-91. The NATO strap doesn't look so bad - I doubt that a leather strap would look better on that watch. A good bracelet is still the best match, IMO.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Bbbbb

Longtime follower, first time poster. Another De Luca serie II


----------



## cartwright

My new Captain Winsor:


----------



## rainbowfix

Bbbbb said:


> Longtime follower, first time poster. Another De Luca serie II


The more I look at it the more I like it. Superb! And yes it does look great in steel bracelet. You are right Hartmut.


----------



## pitka_lukas

Vintage Zenith Chronograph cal. 143


----------



## Trevor M

My wonderful little 1956 "hammer" automatic 133.8 on a rainy day. It sounds like a little cricket. Checked it against the atomic clock this morning against this time yesterday and it's only 1 second off. Amazing.


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "back up to bat" Denney


----------



## Jaqesq

My one and only Zenith...


----------



## ezinternet

Not exactly "Today" ... but this week is hopefully within the allowable margin of error for project slips and thread posting 

Zenith A3818 "Cover Girl"


----------



## sempervivens

Let us pray our religious police will let it pass, just for once.

It shouldn't come as an effort anyway ;-)


----------



## senmen

got this since a few days and really love it....


----------



## omeglycine

Rick and Jaqesq, the fit of the end links on the current Zenith bracelets is superb.

I find the Milanese to be a nice option as well.


----------



## erreeffe

One of my favorite b-)









Ciaooo, :-d
R


----------



## sempervivens

NOS Zenith automatic 28800 (cal 2562 PC) ca. 1971


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Crikey! - talk about chunky indices.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## D N Ravenna

Hartmut Richter said:


> Crikey! - talk about chunky indices.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


But you gotta love it. It makes the watch very unique!

;-)

Dan


----------



## sneer




----------



## sneer




----------



## senmen

The Pilot Montre d'Aeronef GMT 1903
Love it....








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## D N Ravenna

Got this one back in 2002 and a matching lady's size to celebrate my wife and I having been married "only" twenty years. I still wear it on occasion as the style is not the greatest to my liking. Although I will say this, the crosshatch pattern on the dial, the finish of the hands, and the placement of the five-minute markers is among the finest I have seen.

Dan


----------



## senmen

Ok so on the fly with this today....








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Hartmut Richter said:


> Crikey! - talk about chunky indices.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thanks, Hartmut, and Dan.

The watch itself is also chunky, 36 mm _ohne Krone_, and wears quite large.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

WOW - original crown too..... I like!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## thorien

This one today, and to be honest I don't think it's going to come for a while :-d


----------



## sempervivens

Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-7002 (September 1972)


----------



## sneer




----------



## sempervivens

Vintage Zenith "Pilot" El Primero ref. 01.0150.415 with grey dial, ca. 1972 (500 were made)


----------



## sempervivens

*Zenith "Pilot" El Primero ca. 1972*









Vintage Zenith "Pilot" El Primero ca. 1972 










The original bracelet (22 mm) is very comfortable, and so is the watch: big (44 mm), yet strangely comfortable.









It is beautiful and I enjoy how legible it is and feel reassured by its water-resistance (screw down crown and EPSA case).


----------



## erreeffe

*Re: Zenith "Pilot" El Primero ca. 1972*

Today one of my favourite on a Tiger Performance Hirsch blue strap |>









Ciaooo, :-d
R


----------



## sneer

*Re: Zenith "Pilot" El Primero ca. 1972*


----------



## wills0_9

My 7806-S

Giving the De Luca a day off!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith 'TV' Defy 01.1040.290 ca. 1972










Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-7002 May 1971










Zenith Respirator X ref. P7636 ca. 1970


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Amazing that the Bell-Matic is rather larger than the Zenith! But then, when I just researched the movement, the Seiko has a 13.5''' calibre, about 5mm bigger than the Zenith.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

That's right, most Bell-matics are 38 mm.


----------



## sempervivens

Vintage Zenith El Primero A3817 (1971/72)


----------



## MMMD

Late 50's Cal. 71 Captain today.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

o| o| o|

(...since it isn't in my collection!)

Damn nice watch, that one! 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Sdasurrey

Only dreaming - but I picked up a Zenith catalog in Venice last week and saw this limited edition Christoher Columbus 'Blue Planet' that I had never seen and wondered if this was the kind of watch you would 'give up nearly everything for'.....well not everything...SDA









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## D N Ravenna

*RT Airspeed*

My first Swiss watch. Got me stated on the whole craze that lead me to Zenith.

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## sempervivens

*Seiko Navigator Timer*








Seiko Navigator Timer 6117-6410 (December 1973)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Hmmmmmmm. While I appreciate watch manufacturers' intention to create an even more upmarket timepiece from an already outstanding watch by adding a _cloisonné_ enameldial, this one looks a little.... - cheap! No comparison to the sort of thing that Patek Philippe, Vacheron Constantin or even Omega have produced or are still capable of. Not sure what there is about it, it just lacks a certain _je ne sais quoi_. I would still prefer the guilloche dial. Sorry!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Sdasurrey

Hartmut Richter said:


> Hmmmmmmm. While I appreciate watch manufacturers' intention to create an even more upmarket timepiece from an already outstanding watch by adding a _cloisonné_ enameldial, this one looks a little.... - cheap! No comparison to the sort of thing that Patek Philippe, Vacheron Constantin or even Omega have produced or are still capable of. Not sure what there is about it, it just lacks a certain _je ne sais quoi_. I would still prefer the guilloche dial. Sorry!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


H - just to be clear, you're referring to the zenith pic of the 'Planet Blue' ? Just checking...cheers S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Yes, the "Blue Planet" is the one I was thinking of. It didn't improve at second sight, I'm afraid.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## andsan




----------



## Sdasurrey

Hartmut Richter said:


> Yes, the "Blue Planet" is the one I was thinking of. It didn't improve at second sight, I'm afraid.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


No worries I just it was interesting visually but if course I'm never going be able to afford a tourbillion anyway so I'll stick with my Captain ! Regards, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## sempervivens

This one is 42 mm...the biggest among the Belles









Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6002 ca. 1971


----------



## applebook

Going with an inexpensive but very soft chocolate strap:


----------



## Luis6




----------



## Rob Roberts

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## omeglycine

Luis, absolutely stunning! That's my favorite full calendar Chronomaster.


----------



## sempervivens

*1st November 2014*









Seiko Speed-Timer 6139-8041 (October 1977)


----------



## sempervivens

*Re: 1st November 2014*










Zenith Respirator Ref. A7699 (1972)


----------



## Rdenney

This watch makes me smile when I look at it on my arm.

Rick "liking the polished center links on this one" Denney


----------



## omeglycine

I can see why it would, Rick. I get the same feeling from this one.


----------



## rainbowfix

Breakfast with zenith...


----------



## everestx

Very happy with this addition


----------



## goldigy

My very first Zenith watch!


----------



## nickma

Gorgeous - please give us more wrist shots, either on this thread or a new one.


----------



## goldigy

Much obliged! Here's a few more pics


----------



## nickma

Stunning goldigy - the pick of Espadas. I just bought one for myself a week ago. How's timekeeping on yours?


----------



## D N Ravenna

*Re: 1st November 2014*

Beautiful watch! Thanks for sharing those pictures!

Dan


----------



## goldigy

nickma said:


> Stunning goldigy - the pick of Espadas. I just bought one for myself a week ago. How's timekeeping on yours?


I haven't been able to wear the watch daily to test, however leaving it in a rotating box yields -3s over 3 days so far.


----------



## ThomG

The polishing work is stunning. Really nice watch.


----------



## Baric

Been breaking in the new Speedy lately, but today was a Captain day.


----------



## Jukka

Espada here. Sorry for the bad quality photo.


----------



## wills0_9

My Class El Primero...


----------



## Thewatchescollector

:-!


----------



## TAG Tony

Latest addition to the stable - XXT open chrono on deployant croc strap. A bit chunky, but rather awesome?

Apologies for poor phone pic, rather than crisp Nikon quality - needs must sometimes.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith chronograph ref A 271 cal 146 DP ca. 1969.


----------



## omeglycine

sempervivens said:


> Zenith chronograph ref A 271 cal 146 DP ca. 1969.


Superb.


----------



## sempervivens

omeglycine said:


> Superb.


Thanks !










Zenith Chronograph G 171 and A 271 cal 146 DP (1969)


----------



## ck1109




----------



## Luis6




----------



## Verdi

Omega PO, as I do most of the time


----------



## Verdi

PO


----------



## bigclive2011

Pam Base


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero ref A3817 (1971/72)


----------



## Rebib

Not worth what I paid for it, not to mention what it took to get working properly, but for some reason I still like to wear now & then..


----------



## bigclive2011

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Pam Sub today, well till I go to the Gym then it will be the Orange beasty )


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Interesting dial - with a subdial that is rather close in. A Cal. 2511 or 2521, I presume?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## abzack

Just put this on. Needs a new crystal, but stills runs strong.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

What the - ....!

I must say that looks a little, ehrm, - novel. It looks rather chunky, especially with those hands. The hour markers help underline that feature. Case looks OK, though. Still, it doesn't really look like anything that JLC might churn out. If you say that it's genuine, I'll take your word for it but if it was offered to me in a back alley for 50$, I'd still run a mile!

On the whole, I would get used to the look in the end, but I rather doubt that I would actively choose it. Still, if you like it, there is no reason why you shouldn't wear it. 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Robotaz

Rado hay day.



Hartmut Richter said:


> What the - ....!
> 
> I must say that looks a little, ehrm, - novel. It looks rather chunky, especially with those hands. The hour markers help underline that feature. Case looks OK, though. Still, it doesn't really look like anything that JLC might churn out. If you say that it's genuine, I'll take your word for it but if it was offered to me in a back alley for 50$, I'd still run a mile!
> 
> On the whole, I would get used to the look in the end, but I rather doubt that I would actively choose it. Still, if you like it, there is no reason why you shouldn't wear it.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Yesterday









Today









Vintage Zenith El Primero ref A3817 (1971/72)


----------



## wills0_9

Class Elite. My (almost) every day watch. I love the slimness. You hardly know you're wearing it. Very comfortable.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## gottessohn

My first luxury watch purchase and love at first sight since basel2012


----------



## Jukka

Two Espadas. Still loving it.


----------



## abzack

Hartmut Richter said:


> What the - ....!
> 
> I must say that looks a little, ehrm, - novel. It looks rather chunky, especially with those hands. The hour markers help underline that feature. Case looks OK, though. Still, it doesn't really look like anything that JLC might churn out. If you say that it's genuine, I'll take your word for it but if it was offered to me in a back alley for 50$, I'd still run a mile!
> 
> On the whole, I would get used to the look in the end, but I rather doubt that I would actively choose it. Still, if you like it, there is no reason why you shouldn't wear it.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


It is indeed a genuine JLC; hands, markers and all. Everyone has their own opinions and tastes. I like it.


----------



## nickma

And another to keep yours company...


----------



## wills0_9

De Luca on brown croco...


----------



## sempervivens

Merry Xmas everyone.

Still wearing this...









Zenith El Primero A3817 (1971/72)


----------



## indpowr

My Christmas Eve watch. My vintage 1970s GMT


----------



## sergio65

Chronomaster Open T


----------



## ThomG

The older style Chronomaster T Open Reserve de Marche (40mm) is one of my very favorite watches. I have a SS with a brown dial and metal band. And yours is a beautiful example!


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Alex_TA

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Wearing this


----------



## abzack




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttoH




----------



## Thee

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

http://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333


----------



## briz

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Pilot on Zulu Nato (Maratac)


----------



## Alex_TA




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy black (ref A 3645) 1969


----------



## abzack




----------



## dawaylong

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

What I wear tonight, Zenith Class Moonphase (40mm), Cal. 4100.


----------



## sneer

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## omeglycine

dawaylong said:


> What I wear tonight, Zenith Class Moonphase (40mm), Cal. 4100.


One of my favorites.


----------



## sneer




----------



## iggy-th

My new Boy !! the Stratos Striking 10th


----------



## achilles

My 1st Zenith in my collection - El Primero Rainbow just arrived today! :-!


----------



## omeglycine

Still awaiting a repair on the clasp of my mesh bracelet, and the 20mm leather strap I had lying around left too much spring bar exposed, so I guess for now this nato will have to work.


----------



## omeglycine

Found another strap, 22mm but close enough.

Also, post 1865 just had to be in the Zenith Forum


----------



## Watchnut12

My first Zenith!! Love it!


----------



## Alex_TA

omeglycine said:


> Still awaiting a repair on the clasp of my mesh bracelet, and the 20mm leather strap I had lying around left too much spring bar exposed, so I guess for now this nato will have to work.


 I just received an order from Camille Fournet, 21mm for my Pilot. Amazing quality, my warmest recommendations. The problem is that I got used to mesh and yet do not want to change it  Maybe later.


----------



## omeglycine

Alex_TA said:


> I just received an order from Camille Fournet, 21mm for my Pilot. Amazing quality, my warmest recommendations. The problem is that I got used to mesh and yet do not want to change it  Maybe later.


Ha, I know what you mean. Hopefully my mesh returns shortly. But thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Alex_TA

Still in honeymoon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty01

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

The one on the right


----------



## Alex_TA

Now on Camille Fournet strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Alex_TA

Changed back to bracelet, because Zenith's mesh is pretty amazing


----------



## Cicaglisa

New vintage Zenith


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref A 3645 _second series 1971/72
_


----------



## fillic




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Espada ref A 7817 ca. 1972 (the world's first automatic chronograph with full calendar and moon phase)


----------



## achilles

My new arrival! After a long time of waiting...finally it is here! I am so excited...









Side by side with my other Zenith Rainbow that arrived from Spain 2 weeks ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devlred

thorien said:


> This one today, and to be honest I don't think it's going to come for a while :-d


Which El Primero is this?


----------



## thorien

devlred said:


> Which El Primero is this?


Hi,

It's a Zenith 410 LE (Limited Edition), here's a thread about it I wrote when I first acquired it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/zenith-410-limited-edition-my-1st-zenith-pic-heavy-1086774.html

It's got some more history about the watch and lots of pics!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

devlred said:


> Which El Primero is this?


What a mundane post for No. 1000 in the thread! It is an El Primero model as a hommage to a prototype made in 25 pieces in the early seventies that never went into production. The case was from the Ref A386, the dial was never seen in any other EP model at the time. Zenith picked up one of the original prototypes recently for 27000 Swiss Francs. In the end, the model was ditched in favour of the "Espada".

Hartmut Richter


----------



## everestx

I generally look at this watch about 20-30 times a day not really noticing or caring what time it is


----------



## fillic

My Zenith 18K El Primero Rainbow


----------



## sempervivens

How sweet it is to see all these Zenith El Primero's united as one  It's definitely a Zenith kinda week


----------



## Jukka

Espada still. Loving it more and more.


----------



## sneer

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## iggy-th

everestx said:


> I generally look at this watch about 20-30 times a day not really noticing or caring what time it is
> 
> View attachment 2942746


Exactly same here !!


----------



## bigkeeko

I can`t believe I took this picture before I saw this thread. I sold my Sub C as it wasn`t being worn to suit the Z.b-)


----------



## wills0_9

A non Zenith day....

















Will


----------



## sempervivens

Yesterday...


----------



## iggy-th

Stratos is mine, 1969 is one of my best friend !! we both own Zeniths


----------



## Hartmut Richter

For my post 10101 (and the 1012nd in this thread), I was wearing this all day until switching to a cheapo diver with more lume:









Hartmut Richter


----------



## rainbowfix

Something colourful for today.... ...


----------



## mark1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttoH




----------



## fld




----------



## wills0_9

Will


----------



## wills0_9

....and again with two older minders!

















Will


----------



## rainbowfix

One of my fav zenith  ...


----------



## achilles

rainbowfix said:


> One of my fav zenith  ...


Looks beautiful. What model is this if I may ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainbowfix

achilles said:


> Looks beautiful. What model is this if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a Zenith De Luca gen2.. 01.0300.400 fyi there's another similar with white dial.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## EnderW




----------



## Lelocle

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*


----------



## EnderW

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

On again today


----------



## rainbowfix

I love Rainbow.


----------



## Matt C

Doublematic, haven't taken it off since I've acquired it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "all week, for the first time in a while" Denney


----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueviewlaguna




----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Matt C

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

For three weeks, I wore this 1968 Omega Speedmaster (ref 145.022).









Thoroughly enjoyed it. Keeps excellent time too (- 1 sec per day).


----------



## EnderW

EP back on the wrist


----------



## ROBERT A

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Now that's an interesting watch! Clearly from the 1970s (dial logo), yet the case makes it looks like something from the 1920s or 1930s. Looks rather "retro".....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Baric

Newest member of the family...

Zenith El Primero 36'000 VPH Limited Edition


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Happy Easter all.









What a perfect Easter it is: full moon on Easter Sunday.









Zenith Espada second series ref. 01.0040.418 : 500 were made ca. 1974/75. Only 40 years young today!








_
'Dear swan, 
where will you go when you leave the lake? 
You used to peck up pearls there 
and taste such pleasures...'

_


----------



## Matt C

Doublematic again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney

Rick "first time in a couple of weeks" Denney


----------



## Matt C

New shoes on the Stratos!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## EnderW

El Primero 38mm and some single malt - perfect pairing


----------



## mark1972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Spindrift today! That Pilot is a beauty!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickma




----------



## sempervivens

That's very nice. Only it's new moon today instead of full moon


----------



## nickma

Thanks for the tip-off, Sempervivens!

Actually I never bother to adjust the moon, so it was a bit of a coincidence. I don't find that function has a great deal of influence on my life. I suppose for when I am on the Atlantic coast of France I could use it to estimate the size of the tides; or if I was a wine maker I could select the optimal picking time at harvest, much as I might rack my wines according to atmospheric pressure....None of these things though play a significant role in my life, so...cute thought the little moon looks, and though it's a bit of an overhead when it comes to servicing, it's not desperately useful 

Maybe I'm missing a use case.......?


----------



## andrewfear

Just got this one in a trade. I used to not like them but my heart has started to really love the Defy Xtreme Stealth.


----------



## andrewfear

And now with my Zenith Doublematic.


----------



## Blueviewlaguna

andrewfear said:


> And now with my Zenith Doublematic.


Thumbs up = Zenith Doublematic, Thumbs up = Audi S7


----------



## Rdenney

Concord Impresario GMT, Zenith Elite caliber 682.

Rick "ca. 1999" Denney


----------



## omeglycine

Very nice, Rick. I'm always a sucker for lugs in that and similar styles.


----------



## Rdenney

omeglycine said:


> Very nice, Rick. I'm always a sucker for lugs in that and similar styles.


Those lugs are the attention-getter for the Impresario line, without question. 
The watch delivers a surprisingly complete package. The only flaw is that it uses a flush pusher for the GMT hand. It works for people who spend a lot of time in one other city, or who really need GMT in their home timezone, but not for frequent travelers.

But they started using Zenith movements in 1998, one year before Zenith was bought by LVMH and halted supply to outside companies. Just bad luck. They were aiming higher than ETA and in 1998 there were not many options for traditional etablisseurs. They deserved a better outcome.

It's small, though, at 35mm, so it's out of style. At the used-watch store, they had it down to a wonderful price because of that, and I think I earned the store manager's respect by passing up showier offerings and zeroing in right on this one. I knew from ten feet away that it had the Zenith caliber--their chronos had EPs--because of the Lépine fourth-wheel arrangement putting the seconds subdial at 9. I might have been the only person to recognize the movement all the while they had it.

I passed on a solid gold Ebel E-type of similar vintage with a Girard-Perregaux movement. It was also priced very well, but the metal pushed the price out of the impulse range.

Rick "a sucker" Denney


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

nickma said:


> Thanks for the tip-off, Sempervivens!
> 
> Actually I never bother to adjust the moon, so it was a bit of a coincidence. I don't find that function has a great deal of influence on my life. I suppose for when I am on the Atlantic coast of France I could use it to estimate the size of the tides; or if I was a wine maker I could select the optimal picking time at harvest, much as I might rack my wines according to atmospheric pressure....None of these things though play a significant role in my life, so...cute thought the little moon looks, and though it's a bit of an overhead when it comes to servicing, it's not desperately useful
> 
> Maybe I'm missing a use case.......?


If you care about a feast, the moon phase will help you not to miss it. Because whether you are Chinese or Christian, Buddhist or Hindu, Muslim or Jew: all major festivals follow the moon calendar.


----------



## ck1109

El Primero 1969


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## DolleDolf

Wore my c-case last week



Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## wills0_9

Breitling day today....My 7806-S

















Will


----------



## abzack




----------



## refugio

No longer have the Zeniths, but this is my all-time favorite thread! Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks nice. Still an ETA 2892 or already an Elite?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Sdasurrey

Zenith Red Captain EP LTD ED in front of the Wellington Statue at the Bank of England - have a great day - Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthilaman

I can finally contribute to this forum!


----------



## EnderW

Was able to catch the light reflection so that there is a shadow of a star on my wrist. The wife was like, wth are you doing. I think we all are way too crazy w this hobby.


----------



## Wibbs

From 1935.


----------



## Alex_TA

Matthilaman said:


> I can finally contribute to this forum!
> 
> View attachment 4030058


Great watch! Tell us more about it.


----------



## fld

Dualtime on alligator.


----------



## chuckhunter

Been wearing the new acquisition for the past 5 days.


----------



## jef83

New croc strap!


----------



## Robotaz

I'm about to get really serious about finding sportier straps for my black 36K.

So far, I'm really struggling.

Have you pondered other ideas or tried anything other than the croc strap in the photo?



jef83 said:


> New croc strap!


----------



## Fantasio

At Turku Air Show.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## sneer




----------



## andsan




----------



## omeglycine




----------



## jef83

Robotaz said:


> I'm about to get really serious about finding sportier straps for my black 36K.
> 
> So far, I'm really struggling.
> 
> Have you pondered other ideas or tried anything other than the croc strap in the photo?


Tried it with a khaki perlon, but, although the fit was quite good, it somehow didn´t feel appropriate wearing a cheap perlon with this kind of watch. It was sportier, yes, but I feel it deserves a nice leather strap and the brown croc strap really brings the dial amore alive than the standard black one.


----------



## Fantasio

I tried a rallye strap for my EP, now it's on a custom Cordovan.



Robotaz said:


> I'm about to get really serious about finding sportier straps for my black 36K.


----------



## Robotaz

Thanks for posting, gents. 

I saw some ostrich straps on recon this morning that were interesting prospects. 

I am seriously considering a tri-color to go with my black. Black for dressier stuff, tri-color for sportier.

I'm sure it's strange to some that one might have both, but I really like the style and the movement, and it's hard to find a better watch for the money.


----------



## alton1

I recently acquired this pre-owned El Primero ref. no. 20.0250.400 and could use some help identifying the year of manufacture. (I know the 20 = gold plated and the 400, of course = movement).


----------



## Verdi




----------



## sempervivens

Zenith 'C' El Primero ref 01-0210-415 ca. 1974


----------



## Robotaz

I've been wanting to find a strap to dramatically tone down the dressy factor on this watch so that I can wear it more.

While this cheap NATO is not going to be a lasting combo, it's definitely getting my opinions forming.

I want a thin strap. Non-NATO. Rustic. I'm just not there yet. I'd like to get a really nice strap, but I just haven't seen the right one yet. At least not that doesn't have a four month lead time.

Ideas?


----------



## jef83

This watch is quilty blingy due to shiny minute marks and hands. Can be difficult to dress it down, although this nato does it quite well. Or maybe a cordovan strap might do the trick? I´ve found the problem to be the lug width, 21mm gives You quite narrow options what comes to cordovan.


----------



## maik

Black-dial Zenith El Primero HW on Maratac Bond Strap


----------



## SW2201

Hopefully I'll be joining the Zenith club in the foreseeable future...


----------



## DBY

Zenith El Primero 1969, 38mm. The best. No pictures sorry.


----------



## Baric

Zenith El Primero 36'000 VPH, Charles Vermont limited edition


----------



## EnderW

El Primero 1969 38mm


----------



## Dejadragon

All very nice!


----------



## Uhrmensch

This one:









Cheers


----------



## Robotaz

Received a very nice, yet thin, leather NATO from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## MediumRB

A 22mm strap fits just fine. I just installed one with nary a fuss. We're talking one measly millimeter.


----------



## WatchOutChicago

The new arrival.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## EnderW

On my way to Watchbuys Roadshow


----------



## chiangleng.tea




----------



## Robotaz




----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Vintage Zenith

Since Monday, alongside _Seiko_ skx007...


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That looks great! One of the few day-date Zeniths. Movement by Movado (Cal. 405) or by ETA (Cal. 2832)?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

Movement by ETA 2832... and keeping good time


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Giving the El primero a break today and letting the Grand Seiko get some time!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

It should do - it's a high frequency movement (5Hz). But then, the Cal. 405 would have been too..... Congratulations.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Wearing the El Primero on the Di-Modell Rallye strap. I think it works, what about you? I prefer the tang buckle to the oem deployant I think and the Di-Modell is waterproof!


----------



## wills0_9

The other 'first', Chrono-matic...









Will


----------



## everestx

Here comes the sun..


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Oh, you mean "The Second"......! ;-)

Nevertheless: nice watch.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## wills0_9

Hartmut Richter said:


> Oh, you mean "The Second"......! ;-)
> 
> Nevertheless: nice watch.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I do!
It will always be El Primero for me. Much superior movement!
But some nice cal 11 and 12 models ,by all who used it.

Will


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## ciclismosam

A beautiful Wednesday morning with the Chronomaster. Welcome to July!

Beautiful morning with the chronomaster by ciclismosam, on Flickr


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## WatchOutChicago

This beauty - she's for sale unfortunately!


----------



## omeglycine

godfather0917 said:


> This beauty - she's for sale unfortunately!
> 
> View attachment 4512722


You're wearing a watch you're selling?


----------



## WatchOutChicago

omeglycine said:


> You're wearing a watch you're selling?


Until someone buys it, it's still mine  I don't often but did that day.


----------



## omeglycine

godfather0917 said:


> Until someone buys it, it's still mine  I don't often but did that day.


Wouldn't you have to post new pics after every wear?

I don't want to go too far off-topic, but I know a lot of buyers expect the watch they are buying to be out of rotation so that the posted photos are as reflective as possible of the current condition of the watch. There was quite a stir in the public forum last week over it.

Not saying I'd expect any additional wear to come, and I'm sure you'd update appropriately if it did, but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## omeglycine

No Zenith today:


----------



## 77deluxe

Is the EP 36,000 VPh considered a sports watch or dress? I just can't figure it out.


----------



## Rdenney

77deluxe said:


> Is the EP 36,000 VPh considered a sports watch or dress?


With 50m water resistance, I'm not going swimming in my Captain (03.2110.400, because model and collection names are fluid).

But I will happily wear it with shorts and a sport-shirt to a ball game, or with a suit to an important meeting. I would not wear my rubber-bezeled Ebel BTR to the business meeting, or my vintage gold JLC to the ball game. But all chronographs are sporty to an extent because they are chronographs, in thar same sense that all Rolexes are sporty because they are in a highly water-resistant (and therefore chunky) case.

Rick "who considers it a dressy chronograph" Denney


----------



## 77deluxe

thanks Rick. So, if I am reading you correctly, a "sports dress watch" like the 36k VPH is a watch that you can wear with very casual clothing as a spectator of sporting events, but not to wear as a participant in sporting events? 

I don't think I'd swim with mine, but I had considered a run or match of tennis.

(in an effort to stay on topic- I'm wearing a 42mm 36k VPH today)


----------



## Rdenney

77deluxe said:


> thanks Rick. So, if I am reading you correctly, a "sports dress watch" like the 36k VPH is a watch that you can wear with very casual clothing as a spectator of sporting events, but not to wear as a participant in sporting events?
> 
> I don't think I'd swim with mine, but I had considered a run or match of tennis.
> 
> (in an effort to stay on topic- I'm wearing a 42mm 36k VPH today)


Correct.

The definition of "sport watch" is sort-of similar to "sport shirt". I would not run in a short-sleeve collared button-up Van Heusen.

When I did run regularly, I wore a Timex Ironman. Even a dive watch, though durable enough, would be heavy and flop around annoyingly while running. And straps, even the Zenith rubber-lined straps, are not intended to be soaked in sweat for extended periods.

For an afternoon of boating in a splashy speedboat, I would wear a diver. For a cruise on the deck of someone's yacht, the Zenith Captain would be fine. Unless I went overboard, of course.

Rick "not thinking an expensive watch is appropriate for running, no matter what one's means" Denney


----------



## omeglycine

Rdenney said:


> Rick "not thinking an expensive watch is appropriate for running, no matter what one's means" Denney


Agreed. I have always gone watchless or Timex when participating in sports.

Richard Mille offers watches with running and sporting endeavors in mind, but besides the "unique" look, they also come with a unique price (one where potential clientele would be at the far end of the "one's means" spectrum).


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## sempervivens

Nearly new moon ...









*Zenith Academy*, Zenith ref. 59.6003.410 (cal 41.0) ca. 1986 : a tribute to *Charles Vermot*.









After he had helped (ca. 1985) to resurrect the Zenith El Primero by revealing that he had saved all the original tools and plans, Charles Vermot was rewarded with a dinner and a watch.

Zenith cal. 41.0 was the first new (post-resurrection) Zenith El Primero equipped with full calendar and moon phase.


----------



## Rdenney

But the date was earlier. He actually saved all the stuff in 1976-1977. Blum of Ebel bought the finished movements, also hidden by Vermot, starting in 1982. The resulting watches appeared in 1983 ads (at least that's the earliest one I have). 

Maybe 1985 is when they brought Vermot out of retirement to help set up the manufacturing process, which they restarted in 1986 with caliber 40.0. But he had revealed his subterfuge against Zenith Radio Corp bosses long before then. They sold MZM to Dixi in 1978. 

Rick "not sure when he retired" Denney


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice and typically 1980s. I still prefer the ChronoMaster - which looks typically 1950s! It will be on my wrist tomorrow.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Solomente

Crappy cell phone pic...


----------



## everestx

A new addition to the family..


----------



## Solomente

Another bad cell phone picture


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref A 3645 _second series _(1971/72)


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## Peter Atwood

Just traded a standard IWC chrono for this beauty:


----------



## omeglycine

Peter Atwood said:


> Just traded a standard IWC chrono for this beauty:


Great trade! The CS Boutique Edition is a stunning watch. Enjoy!


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx

Back to the Stratos


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## maik

Last week's purchase, El Primero Chronograph 03.2110.400/01.C498
:


----------



## Solomente

maik said:


> Last week's purchase, El Primero Chronograph 03.2110.400/01.C498
> :


Very nice! I have the same one. It seems to grow on me even more every time I wear it too. Enjoy!


----------



## EnderW

38mm El Primero


----------



## CasioVibe

Casio mod DW-9052


----------



## everestx

Just purchased so time for a mid-day swap


----------



## maik

Solomente said:


> Very nice! I have the same one. It seems to grow on me even more every time I wear it too. Enjoy!


Thanks... here's another one. Love the bi-compax design and the rose gold gives the silver dial a very rich look. A versatile dress chrono that can be worn with anything from shorts/tee to suits.


----------



## Solomente




----------



## Rdenney

03.2110.400, as long as we are showing those. Now in the El Primero line, but formerly a Captain.

Rick "liking it on a bracelet for hot, sticky weather" Denney


----------



## sempervivens

Superlative shock resistant and 300 m water resistant chronometer: ZENITH DEFY (Zenith ref A 3642 ca. 1970)


----------



## WTSP

My number one chrono.


----------



## EnderW

^ I like your #1. Ultimate chronograph for a small wristed WIS.
Here is mine...


----------



## Will3020




----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## Krank

Better late than never ;-)


----------



## G-Shock Protection




----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## hengkyganda

going with grey blue brown combo today
still honey mooning with this beauty :-d


----------



## omeglycine

Quick pic to help boost the Zenith content of the thread


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Smashing looking watch! And the version with the correct spelling on the date ring (they brought out a version with "HAWAI" at some stage before they managed to rap their dial suppliers' knuckles severely..... :roll

See also:

http://market.watchprosite.com/img/watchprosite/market/81/scaled/market_image.1520281.jpg

Hartmut Richter


----------



## iggy-th

Red Tee vs Red Chrono hand


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## wills0_9

Class 4









Will


----------



## jrpippen




----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## Time Exposure

This is crazy.
Somewhere during the first week of December 2011, I traded a bunch of chronos for two gold Pateks and a gold Chopard, as revealed on this thread in my post #29 dated 12/8/11. Among them was one of my all-time favorites: an IWC Porsche Design Titan chronograph, reference 3702, with an IWC-enhanced Valjoux 7750. I wore it 12/1/11 in post #13.
In retrospect, I'm not sure why I posted so many non-Zeniths in a Zenith thread? Anyway, on my Tapatalk app on my phone, which is how I do 90% of my participation, it shows this thread with three pictures, one of them being the IWC chrono I wore in post #13. Not sure if everyone sees the same pics. But there it is, taunting me, reminding me of how much I really really liked it. 
Okay, getting long-winded as always. Here is my fourth and only IWC Titan, received last Friday.








There was even another Titan between this one and the one in post #13-it was a later version (reference 3704). The bracelet on that one had an odd screw housing on the clasp that irritated my arm and actually broke skin on day one. There was no day two for that one!
This long-lived thread has some of the nicest examples of WRUW watches I have ever seen. My kind of WRUW thread!


----------



## sempervivens

Seiko Sportsmatic (on original rice bead bracelet) ref 7625-8233, January 1968


----------



## Time Exposure

sempervivens said:


> Friday the 13th


Man! I wish my 13th was a Friday! It's only Thursday where my 13th is


----------



## sempervivens

Oops, I stand corrected, Thursday it is. b-)


----------



## Solomente

I've posted this one several times but it's so nice out tonight I wanted to take a picture


----------



## Time Exposure

sempervivens said:


> Oops, I stand corrected, Thursday it is. b-)


So no Thank God It's Friday. T.G.I.F...
At least we have So Happy It's Thursday!
S.H.I better stop there...


----------



## Solomente

Alpinist


----------



## idrinkwhiskey




----------



## wwwppp




----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## Georgef

This one in Santorini, Kamari:


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 'Spaceman' ref A 7652 (1970/71).


----------



## EnderW

Georgef said:


> This one in Santorini, Kamari:


Georgef - beautiful watch and a cool looking beach, but did you take it into the water while on leather?
I know Greeks love risk, but I shudder to think what happens to a beautiful croc leather when submerged in salt water.


----------



## sempervivens

Better wear a diver to the beach:

















Zenith Defy Diver (600 m) ca. 1969. Original bracelet dated 2/70.


----------



## omeglycine

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 4987425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987433
> 
> 
> Seiko Sportsmatic (on original rice bead bracelet) ref 7625-8233, January 1968


Well, that's held up well, hasn't it? Looks terrific.


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## Hartmut Richter

I dread to think what would happen to the *watch* - I would not consider it waterproof (no screw down crown), despite the 100m water resistance!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

omeglycine said:


> Well, that's held up well, hasn't it? Looks terrific.


Thanks! The beautiful condition and its production date (my birth date, month and year) made it irresistible b-)


----------



## Tony Abbate

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*

Central Captain Elite with a custom alligator strap


----------



## maik

*Re: What are you wearing today (November 29, 2011 edition)?*



Tony Abbate said:


> Central Captain Elite with a custom alligator strap
> 
> View attachment 5025225


looks good. beautiful strap too--it has highlights that compliment the gold indices well. where did you source the strap?


----------



## Alex_TA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Seiko Sportsmatic Calendar August 1965: turned 50 this month.


----------



## Uhrmensch

Cheers


----------



## WatchOutChicago




----------



## Solomente

Rado seems to get little respect from WIS but I am always impressed by their work with ceramic. I have this one and another older one from 2001 and both look absolutely brand new, even the bracelets. Only the steel clasp shows any signs of wear.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith A277 chronograph, 100 m waterproof (1969)


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## Rdenney

Zenith caliber 40.0.

Rick "the hippest 80's watch" Denney


----------



## tats

Just showed up last night. Loving it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine

tats said:


> Just showed up last night. Loving it Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## tats

omeglycine said:


> That's a beauty. Congrats!


Thanks I love it.

Early 2000 410z. Now the strap search begins

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Now I can play here too, recently purchased my first Zenith, was really looking at this brand for a while and this came across.







Good day Gents


----------



## Solomente

alex79 said:


> Now I can play here too, recently purchased my first Zenith, was really looking at this brand for a while and this came across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day Gents


Congrats on your purchase, very vice watch

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

After nearly four years and over 1200 posts, I can safely close this thread down - it has become somewhat unmanageable (I saw a thread in Public being closed down after it had notched up >28000 posts!! - and my word, did people start griping about that..... :roll. There is a worthy successor starting up here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/who-wearing-zenith-today-show-whats-your-wrist-2316442.html

...which by its title might also attract a little more Zenith content.

Hartmut Richter


----------

